# Soundcloud Thread



## WrathOfGirth

Simply a thread for members to post their pages up and for viewers to check out music.
I'm sure that anyone producing their own music would want somewhere to be able post their page looking for support / advice from other members to help towards their projects and bands. 

So I've got some demo's and clips so far, but here's a place to start with:

NOAD's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Looking forward to hearing everyone else's tracks!


----------



## EndOfWill

Eid
I've got lot's of random stuff...
A black metal song. Some brutal death. Some light stuff with my friend.
Most recent post is my progress on an "Ov Fire and the Void" cover by Behemoth.


----------



## Prydogga

M E M O I R S's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Edit: Darn it, I never remember how to get soundcloud widgets to work on SS.org. Nevermind. This is the music of SS.o user Kurkkuviipale, and I, with our bassist Wayne, of Friend for a Foe.


----------



## Bigfan

Eh, I only have demo track up right now but sure:

Resurrection by Leif M. Tjøsvoll on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## WrathOfGirth

@ Prydogga
Listening to 'We Fall Apart' at the moment and man its a hell of a track!
Got anything lined up for vocals?


----------



## Blasphemer

Dinitrios's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I have some things. They may resemble songs and/or music.


----------



## GSingleton

Link in my sig ---->


----------



## -Nolly-

This is mine:

Nolly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## WrathOfGirth

-Nolly- said:


> This is mine:
> 
> Nolly's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



was listening to the new clip earlier man, hell of a tone!


----------



## dre

Hey!

My actual Project is called neon monkey, which started as a one-man recording
project a few Months ago. All of my Tracks were guitar/drum/synth instrumental's
and i was searching for a Singer and Bassist via Soundcloud.
Soon the project became international ! Thank's to the Site, neon monkey has now
Members from the UK, France, Australia and Germany.
Right now only one new Track is with Vocals. I'm working/mixing/adding Stuff the
other Tracks at the moment. Maybe you like it !

neon monkey's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## BucketheadRules

Here's some stuff I've made:

Metal track - slightly improved by ConnorF on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Aerodynamic guitar remake (new and improved version) by ConnorF on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Check it out, I'd love feedback on them. All the guitar and bass was played by me, and the drums were programmed on Reason.


----------



## -Nolly-

WrathOfGirth said:


> was listening to the new clip earlier man, hell of a tone!



Cheers mate!


----------



## shumitribe

ryanratliff's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Sebski

Hey guys, I don't really know what genre to put myself in but I range a little bit, from progressive post-hardcore-ish stuff to pop-punky kinda music. I'm pretty useless at mixing, and all my music is instrumental for now, although I do plan on recording vocals on all of it. But I'd really appreciate if people had a look and tell me what they think and give me some mixing advice.

SebYumGoong's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

One of my highlights I think is 'Expectations' which while I think is mixed pretty poorly, am quite proud of composition-wise. I'd like to have a look at the rest of the soundcloud pages on here soon when I get more time.

Cheers!


----------



## Prydogga

WrathOfGirth said:


> @ Prydogga
> Listening to 'We Fall Apart' at the moment and man its a hell of a track!
> Got anything lined up for vocals?



Yes, actually. Something *very* exciting around May, we're having it worked on now, actually.


----------



## musikizlife

Musikizlife's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here's mine, it has a bunch of scattered stuff on there.
The most recent is my best work so far


----------



## MikeH

Here's my crap.

Mike Herman's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

No clips with the Axe-FX, yet. But I should have an audio interface this week or next, so there will be more tunes up.


----------



## metal_sam14

Here is mine:

Sam14's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Instrumental prog from Australia, hope you like


----------



## in-pursuit

www.soundcloud.com/frogherder

it's kind of proggy rock, some jazz influence I suppose. lots of pianos and strings and stuff


----------



## datalore

I mostly record dreamy pop stuff that is entirely inappropriate for this website. I hope you find it most unpleasant:

crispyman69lol's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Holicx

Ambientcore songs & some guitar covers
They are all HQ btw 

Holicx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Rational Gaze

Lithium Dawn's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Music from my band's debut album is all over that bitch. Check it!!!


----------



## AliceLG

Here's where I've been posting my tracks:

LG R Harris's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

These are all the songs I've composed since I started playing guitar (quite recently, just 2 years on it) and I've been mainly between thrash and melodic death metal, with a hint of black metal here and there


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Marv Attaxx's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## C2Aye

This is mine. I usually have clips or songs that aren't on my album or EP, as well as all my one hour contest entries.

Sithu Aye's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Fiction

Zackyyyy's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Just tracks i'm demo-ing out really, to show people what type of music I write. It's kind of Haunted Shoresy in the sense that I use a lot of broad chords and just riff, but its a bit slower and usually very happy stuff 

Enjoy.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Here are my clips. 

Eric Gemme's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## illimmigrant

So much awesome material above 

Here's my collection of nothing but shorts riffs and tone tests as I try to get better at mixing before actually posting comeplete songs.

A Different Logic's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## cwhitey2

soundcloud.com/well-oiled-machine/intro-drum-software-used


----------



## Larcher

Illusionists's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Here's mine! There are some clips of my own stuff and other people who want to record stuff too. (local bands)


----------



## isispelican

Here is mine! Falling With The Rain's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
progressive metal mixed with electronic and various other stuff


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Just been scrolling through checking out everyones music and holy s*** there some good music!


----------



## Fiction

Who here is NOAD, that followed me?

Holy shit your music is monstrous and delicious... It definitely woke me up to some awesome this morning.


----------



## woundinsociety

The Levitation Project's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Prog, ambient, djent-esque


----------



## iceythe

iceythe's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

A thread to shamelessly advertise. I like the idea
I use soundcloud for dumping clips and unfinished stuff though


----------



## OfensywnyRondel

So, here I am, progressive instrumental ofensywnyrondel's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Fiction said:


> Who here is NOAD, that followed me?
> 
> Holy shit your music is monstrous and delicious... It definitely woke me up to some awesome this morning.



Thats me man and thank you!
Just got back from work and you have made my day to hear that


----------



## AcousticMinja

acousticminja's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free Here's mine. 

I record lots or random stuff. Mostly a bit sloppy, but my main hours are 4 in the morning anyway so... 

Besides that, I'm in 2 new bands now and we're recording stuff so if you're interested, check it out.  Ambient, prog rock, etc and other random shizz.

Also followed everyone in the thread


----------



## torqueofficial

Here's mine:
+ Soundcloud


----------



## Fiction

WrathOfGirth said:


> Thats me man and thank you!
> Just got back from work and you have made my day to hear that



Can't believe I missed that and you made the thread, I even searched both pages extensively


----------



## Mn3mic

Here is mine:
Subscale's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

You'll find a few tracks from my project and mostly bands/song that were mixed/recorded or produced at my home studio


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Fiction said:


> Can't believe I missed that and you made the thread, I even searched both pages extensively



Haha ah man 
Been checking out the new posts that have come through today and damnnn

I need to get around to getting some more tracks done haha, some monitors would be nice though! Or Extreme Isolation Ex29's, just to keep things quiet for the time being, my headphones aren't the best to be fair


----------



## IamOthello

My soundcloud and newest piece of music: SPIRE 2012 by Shield and Sun on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Gonna check some of you guys out!


----------



## eastguitar

This is my soundcloud...!! Greetings!!!

Esteban Soto T.'s sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Mprinsje

here's mine!

Mprinsje's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

containing stonerrock, mathcore, djent, hardcore, deathmetal and postrock. oh, and also a weird experiment which i can't cathegorise.


----------



## Azathoth43

It's mostly shit, but here it is.

Lord Danakin's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SageK

Mostly just a few clips. 

Sage.K's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## nshaw12

nshaw12's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I generally only use this to put song samples up temporarily (for people to get an idea of what I'm up to), and I delete stuff left and right to make room for more stuff, so generally there's not a lot there. Finished songs that I'm satisfied with go on bandcamp.


----------



## thomaswyerxa

Heres mine.

Thomas Yerxa's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Mostly demos to my upcoming album.


----------



## iloki

Joshua A Carter's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I don't have much there.. and what is there pales in comparison to what some of you have lol  I record through my Pod HD bean


----------



## Zeth

There is some really great stuff on this tread  This is my stuff, normally I upload new songs every Monday. It's kind of metal/Djentish, but also a few acoustic songs ^____^

ZethyGuitarist's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## 7Mic7

....


----------



## 7Mic7

Here's one of my latest and heaviest mix so far.!
Mad 2 by Michael Rohrer on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## blckwtrpark

Aimless Directions's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Demos Only! Real stuff will be posted latter! Just critique on composition!


----------



## Mr-Scary

MixDownofSession5 by mr-scary on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free - Instrumental Metal
Still new to mixing but all comments especially those on the mix and/or composition would be very welcome!


----------



## noUser01

Mine is more of a personal account for all my music, tone chasing, etc. rather than a specific band or project. Right now there's only one track, but I think you'll all find it pretty interesting! Just tone clip that is... interesting to say the least.  More to come.

ConnorGilks's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## axxessdenied

Work In Progress by axxessdenied on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Just got into recording my own music about a month ago. These are my first two tracks that I am working on. Both unfinished and unmixed but would love any kind of feedback.


----------



## Omnibus

Here's mine. I end up usually having the same track multiple times with a few changes in each one, just because I'm too lazy and I like having a record of my progress. 

Omnibus1's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Tyler

Nellings6's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Might interest some of you. Mostly metalcore but I have some orchestral pieces I wrote along with piano and ambient.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Abstract_Introspection's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Couldn't hurt to post, yeah? This is my stuff. Kind of diverse in styles of metal/rock, some of it I would like to think is good, some I don't like as much. Take a listen and judge for yourself.


----------



## Korbain

korbaink7's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

there you go guys. Hope you enjoy  Will go through and add everyone tomorrow, some fucking great music being posted up by you guys. It's awsome. I need to step up my game i think


----------



## Akheilos

Akheilos's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 
I actually just uploaded my first song, glad this thread came around!


----------



## Mn3mic

Just to get in on that - two finished tracks upped yesterday 

Subscale's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## smarek88

smarek's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

couple of newies on there. enjoy


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Just to bump this back up again as I was personally really enjoying everything I heard on here.

Recently got a new track with vocals on. The vocalist is from Sweden and we done it using dropbox to get the files over to eachother.

The First Groove (Feat. Tobiasz Bennedal) by NOAD on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Some feedback would be great on this as its the first track I've actually had on NOAD with vocals on. If you could take your time to add my facebook page as well that'd be appreciated!

NOAD | Facebook

Thanks!


----------



## HollowmanPL

This Is Spaaarta!!!!!'s sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free - some gear tests and my music


----------



## right_to_rage

Sorry I'm getting here late!
pauljwalsh's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Mauled

Heres mine: TripleXFTW's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Got 2 tracks nothing special but I am getting a bass and probably an axe fx soon so I'll have some new stuff up eventually.


----------



## Najka

Check the sig for Kick ass Nordic warrior shredding! Hit the soubdclpud link, still working on the other links


----------



## EmpulseOrange

here is one of mine, unmixed but that will change after a day and few gallons of coffee lol...

Chuck Brotherton - Avalon by Lifter (Rock) on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## sexybacon

sexybacon's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
I have metal, electronic, and a few postrockish things. It's songs and a few random ideas.


----------



## qazlop

Just uploaded a few tracks. Mostly instrumetal stuff and maybe slightly post-rockish. Do check it out and tell me what you think.

md.azreee's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Shredguitar666

Here's some melodic prog rock/metal stuff for you  very atmospheric and includes a rather "big" sound.

Le Grill by Neutron Star on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## OfensywnyRondel

My new idea, other songs on my channel.
Nowyfolder5 by ofensywnyrondel on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Malkav

Here is mine, hopefully more stuffs will go up soon 

http://soundcloud.com/chad-adam-browne


----------



## LoopQuantum

I have two... one for each project. I just use SC to jot ideas, so very few complete songs here, but lots of wacky clippage!!!

LQG: Loop Quantum Gravity's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Solaris: SolarisX1's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

just my demo's

Tuco Borborygmus's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

This better get stickied!!!  

Here's mine, nothing special by any means. I'll definitely return the favour if you wish to "follow" me!

I would also be up for a collaboration with people; genre is irrelevant 

http://soundcloud.com/worstcaseontario


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

After listening to these recordings people are putting up, the future is only going to be brighter in terms of home-recording; very bright future indeed!

Well done guys and gals!


----------



## iamthefonz

NAKURU's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Filled with whatever I write.


----------



## square stomp

Here's me: Square Stomp's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Just some mostly incomplete covers for now. I'll put some originals up when I'm brave enough.


----------



## Faine

For some completely stupid comedy type stuff that involves lots of random screaming and dramatic story telling stuff to listen to ( just started, but im gonna post a lot more soon ) check this crap out.

Fainebrain's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Humanoid

Near Death Experience by Iorace on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Just some new metal from Finland


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

Humanoid said:


> Near Death Experience by Iorace on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Just some new metal from Finland


thats really fucking good man


----------



## amongor

Mine: amongor1's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

not too much on there at the moment but will definitely have more soon


----------



## WrathOfGirth

just checked out some of the pages and ahhh man hearing some amazing stuff


----------



## torqueofficial

Here's mine: Torque - Enhance Our Burial by Torqueofficial on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## jaco815

I have three pages with things I've recorded/produced/mixed/mastered...

My new album/band:

Agora

My old album/band:

On Impact

My personal page for demos and things:

Jacob Smith


----------



## Hzanco

I recently joined Soundcloud and began posting projects I'm working on. My page is:

Surprise Encounter's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Check it before you wreck it.


----------



## Hankey

My band's (Feed The Wire, genre: alt-rock) demos:

feedthewire's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

We recorded, mixed and mastered the last two tracks ourselves...[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Faine said:


> For some completely stupid comedy type stuff that involves lots of random screaming and dramatic story telling stuff to listen to ( just started, but im gonna post a lot more soon ) check this crap out.
> 
> Fainebrain's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



ROFL, omg man, that's hilarious! A couple questions though. 1) Did you do all the voices and 2) Were your parents home when you recorded them?


----------



## faloppa

Here are some of my early works and some demos/tests of tones 

Felipe Defeater's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## synrgy

I only post electronic stuff on Soundcloud, so many of you may want to skip it, but here it is just in case:

synrgy's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Vagary's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Just a few rough studio recordings so far, but check 'em out. Link to our Facebook page is in my sig.


----------



## Elchimpy

Ive got some pieces my bands working on, a rap beat or two, and some other stuff ive worked one before.

elchimpy's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## 1oVVa

My industrial metal project called ELECTRIFIED, check it out:

ELECTRIFIED


----------



## ChrisWFTS

My solo project Emerge, just posted a new track so please take a listen!

ChrisDunnSongWriter's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Jackrat

Jackrats's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

Just a couple of ideas and part of a song


----------



## BHandHW

My band Between Hell and High Water's:
Between Hell & High Water's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And my other one:
Aaron O'Dell's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## arvindsg

I'll be posting stuff weekly from now on!
ArvindSG's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## IronGoliath

Paul Ozz Music's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

A lot of odd stuff and new stuff and old stuff on this.


----------



## Gitte

Here is my soundcloud. the most recent one is a remix I made from a German rap-song. 

GitteTNEW's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ShreddyESP

This is my soundcloud/band's soundcloud. Check it out!

Limit Zero's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## OpenSea

Cool. I must have missed this thread somehow...

Check out my music. Trying desperately to form a band to start gigging with this stuff. Uphill climb but it's going well.

CITY

My favorite track is "M" for the sound and the content means a great deal to me. Favorite mix so far (minus a few rough patches) is In Time. Trial By Stone is a bit heavier.

I <3 feedback.

Now time to start listening to everyone's hard work.


Wait who am I kidding? Hard work? Crack another beer!


----------



## ztwiggy

Autotheist's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus

OpenSea said:


> Cool. I must have missed this thread somehow...
> 
> Check out my music. Trying desperately to form a band to start gigging with this stuff. Uphill climb but it's going well.
> 
> CITY
> 
> My favorite track is "M" for the sound and the content means a great deal to me. Favorite mix so far (minus a few rough patches) is In Time. Trial By Stone is a bit heavier.
> 
> I <3 feedback.
> 
> Now time to start listening to everyone's hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait who am I kidding? Hard work? Crack another beer!



trial by stone


----------



## Keegan_Breathingstill

Keegan_BreathingStill's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free 

Got some stuff ranging from heavy melodic metal core to ambience, to acoustic tunes. Liking this post already!


----------



## Knutern

Alfieboii's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Any feedback is as always appreciated!


----------



## soundbydesign

John Bartholomew's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Humanoid

Humanoid said:


> Near Death Experience by Iorace on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Just some new metal from Finland



Here's the whole EP!
Near Death Experience EP by Iorace on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## wrongnote85

my personal one man band page. everything on there was written, performed, and recorded by me, except the one of me and my daughter playing "man on the silver mountain". 

Wrongnote85's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs

https://soundcloud.com/statement_of_volatility

This is an online project that my friend and I are doing. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## wilch

Techno meets metal guitar, get your mosh on with glow sticks

soundcloud link


----------



## Shammas

Some of the demos from my prog/experimental metal project. Expect a debut album some time this fall!
https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/sets/the-scientist-demos


----------



## bautista

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/bautistabaraybar/artificial-planet-song-3-mix-1[/SC]

_Artificial Planet_

Instrumental progressive one-man band  hope you like it guys! 
https://soundcloud.com/bautistabaraybar


----------



## lewstherin006

I have all my current stuff on there; covers and original stuff. https://soundcloud.com/lucaslecompte


----------



## Dalcan

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/davealcan/newjamv1[/SC]

New jam for a indie ambient project. Jamup!


----------



## Rev2010

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/illusionbank/this-is-the-world-we-live-in-1[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/illusionbank/all-will-be-dust-heavy-bass[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/illusionbank/mask[/SC]


Rev.


----------



## QuantumCybin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rush-ribarovic/aries-full-track-free-download[/SC]


^ Song I finished about a month ago. Working on another one in my spare time. Used LePou Legion and a Redwirez mesa impulse through LeCab and then a couple effects in Guitar Rig 5. Working on another track in my spare time! Hope you enjoy 


Doodoo: Your clip was pretty sweet, I'm using Jamup/BIAS for the song I'm currently working on. I love it!

Rev: I enjoyed all of your songs! Headbangers for sure haha.


----------



## fwd0120

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/fwd0120/sunday-afternoon[/SC]

Great listening in this thread!


----------



## blubaruboxer

never know were i am going with this stuff. I just do it to see if I can. If somebody likes it than its a bonus. just wish i was better at mixing.
https://soundcloud.com/singularis75


----------



## jbealsmusic

This was more of an experiment than anything... I wanted to see how good of a sound I could get without using any proper gear.

I'm not much of a singer so watch your ears!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jbealsmusic/jonathan-beals-another-way[/SC]

*The Details*
Guitars: TSE X50 and AcmeBarGig Simple Cab (both free VSTs).
Bass: 6 string electric guitar plugged straight into the sound card (not using an audio interface) shifted one octave down with some EQ, compression, and a free bass cab IR I pulled from the internet.
Drums: Addictive Drums (couldn't find a free drum program).
Vocals: An SM58 knockoff microphone direct into the soundcard's line-in input (no proper audio interface).

All post-processing (compression, limiting, EQ, reverb/delay, etc) was done with the DAW's internal plugins.

This is as low budget as it gets but I think the experiment worked! It's not what you have, it's how you use it.


----------



## Pweaks

These are instrumental demo versions of my project's upcoming 5-song EP. We are currently finishing the vocals for all tracks and hopefully the full EP will be out in a few months. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/freudian-sleep/collateral-instrumental-demo[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/freudian-sleep/dah-al-rab-instrumental-demo[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/freudian-sleep/otiose-strain-instrumental[/SC]


----------



## ZachK

https://soundcloud.com/zacharyk

Here's mine, I post up demos of my songs and occasionally finished products when I get around to them hah. Also demos of my NGD's and etc.


----------



## Descent

https://soundcloud.com/descentintomadness/blindfold-20132-ep-by-descent


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

https://soundcloud.com/jeremy-dykstra 
So far all I have up is my Rock song, and an improved mix of it, so far it's instrumental


----------



## Stijnson

Some of my own songs which I guess would be progressive metal, in multiple stages of production, and some random sound clips and tone tests!

https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

ive found a few people/bands i really really like from this forum and their soundclouds. bands like Replicas, and The Revealing. now to go through the pages and find more. 
here is my current band, TERA VEGA: https://soundcloud.com/jimbo-bunn/something-to-say-ii


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, it's been on my signature for over a year now but might as well post here too. I mostly post some unfinished djent/metalcore songs plus some odd electronic stuff every now and then. Check it out.

https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Fat-Elf said:


> Well, it's been on my signature for over a year now but might as well post here too. I mostly post some unfinished djent/metalcore songs plus some odd electronic stuff every now and then. Check it out.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee



nice! really dig the clean guitar in the background on "Djent Epic". reminds me of some of the stuff on the old Killer Instinct soundtrack


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

Here's mine. It's just a collection of small unfinished ideas at the moment, some jazzy noodling and some heavier stuff....

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stiatchy/a-manic-mix4[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stiatchy/minor6-madness[/SC]

https://soundcloud.com/stiatchy


----------



## eXile2

Just hit 200 followers.

https://soundcloud.com/taylorwilliamwright

Check it out!


----------



## s2k9k

New account. One Track. Work in progress. https://soundcloud.com/menpo77


----------



## Omrat

Here's mine:

https://soundcloud.com/t-instrumental


----------



## Casper777

And here is the channel of my band "Sugarfields"  check it out!
Some nice prog rock tunes... we are in the process of launching our new EP!!

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-steck


----------



## theclap

Been working on a groove-filled post-rock project:

https://soundcloud.com/deantheband-1


----------



## Fat-Elf

theclap said:


> Been working on a groove-filled post-rock project:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/deantheband-1



That's some good stuff! Thanks for following.


----------



## musicman61554

Here is mine, its cool to see where I have come from my first track to now over the last year and half. Good times. https://soundcloud.com/musicman61554


----------



## s2k9k

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/menpo77/thebleedingheart[/SC]


----------



## s2k9k

Dude sick. 




musicman61554 said:


> Here is mine, its cool to see where I have come from my first track to now over the last year and half. Good times. https://soundcloud.com/musicman61554


----------



## Force

I haven't been on Soundcloud in ages, I'd forgotten about mine.

I haven't done anything for a while, been busy with life & Ilium.

https://soundcloud.com/force-metal


----------



## illimmigrant

Well, since I didn't get into this until after college, all I have are mix tests and song clips that allow me to work on my guitar playing and/or mixing. https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic

Once I am more comfortable writing, playing, mixing, I'll start working on full songs and finding vocalists.


----------



## Ludo95

Hey, I have a soundcloud account where these months I'm uploading some Dream Theater solo covers 
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi
For now I have only the intro solo of "The Count of Tuscany", the outro solo of "Illumination theory" and the main one of "Another day"!
I'm gonna check out your stuff!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Got one too.....just started recording ideas so I didn't forget them. Tone tests and forum drum jams and stuff. Started collaborating with a local guy so that should show up there sooner or later. 

Gonna hit your guys' stuff tonight....always love hearing new shizz.

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify

EDIT: small world....apparently the guy that posted above me is following me from Italy?! Grabbed you back dude...those DT solos are awesome.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Shameless self-promotion? Sure!

Shiver Giver:

This song I put together after the death of my best friends father, and after another good friend got hit by a drunk driver in hit and run, paralyzing her from the waist down.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alex-kenivel/shiver-giver[/SC]

Somewhere Out There:

Dedicated to my cat Gibson who never came back. He was the runt of the litter and didn't know how to eat, and I saved his life. He was the only cat I knew that would play fetch and come to me when called. There's actually a deeper concept to the song that I narrate with SC comments..

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alex-kenivel/somewhere-out-there[/SC]

More in my signature...


----------



## Noxon

In my signature. Just started recording at home.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^I loled at the aliens name


----------



## Noxon

Pretty solid stuff that everyone posted. Sometimes I am amazed at the depth of the talent pool here. Many talented peeps posting a lot of good shit. It can be intimidating working up the nerve to share


----------



## Ludo95

steinmetzify said:


> Got one too.....just started recording ideas so I didn't forget them. Tone tests and forum drum jams and stuff. Started collaborating with a local guy so that should show up there sooner or later.
> 
> Gonna hit your guys' stuff tonight....always love hearing new shizz.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify
> 
> EDIT: small world....apparently the guy that posted above me is following me from Italy?! Grabbed you back dude...those DT solos are awesome.



Yes, I'm from Italy! Thanks for the compliments, much appreciated! 
I'm gonna record the 2nd solo, and not the 3rd one ( the last one) as it's still too difficult for me, of "Erotomania" by DT soon, I really like it!



I'm checking out your stuffs and I have to say that you guys rock, keep it up!


----------



## Icecold

Here is mine! https://soundcloud.com/user2963900-1 

Death, Thrash, and Power Metal are my thing. 

I will do my best to add everyone!


----------



## DouglasAdams

https://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero

Assorted Junk with an upwards ramp in production quallity

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/sol[/SC]

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/pale-heart[/SC]

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/in-water-earth[/SC]


----------



## Andrew Romanov

DouglasAdams said:


> https://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero
> 
> Assorted Junk with an upwards ramp in production quallity
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/sol[/SC]
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/pale-heart[/SC]
> 
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/souls-at-zero/in-water-earth[/SC]


Like it. Very atmospheric stuff. Has some catchy ambient elements.
This needs to be recorded in quality


----------



## Andrew Romanov

For fans of progressive, industrial, electronic metal music - my latest effort. I'm working on a EP right now where this track will be featured too.
[sc]http://soundcloud.com/andrewromanovmusic/andrew-romanov-the-architect-single[/sc]


----------



## col

Our band, Coraxo, electro death metal:

https://soundcloud.com/coraxo-1

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/coraxo-1/coraxo-signal-detected[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

More random droppings...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/the-rain-in-august[/SC]


----------



## tmemike

[SC][/SC]https://soundcloud.com/mike-gans/people-shit-through-my-eyes

I posted a thread about how I recorded this earlier today if anyone is interested!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Noxon said:


> More random droppings...
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/the-rain-in-august[/SC]



This is dope dude. Dig it.


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> This is dope dude. Dig it.



Thanks, dude!


----------



## Stijnson

Random chuggage to test the new Ignite Emissary VST amp, that thing rules!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/ignite-amps-vstemissary-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Patriot

https://soundcloud.com/bakesauce

Old guitar work from 2009


----------



## HelloImDavidHaha

https://soundcloud.com/helloimdavidhaha

A lot of my random shit. Though i'd love for some advice on getting my mixes to sound better.


----------



## TedEH

Uploaded some new junk today: Acoustic, chill, open C, improvised but kinda repetitive, no picks- tried putting the mic over my shoulder to get the "what the player hears" angle and it turned out nice. Someone had a thread recently about "Devin-style" reverb that goes on for days, so I added some reverb that goes on forever cause I was in that mindset.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/somethingunnamed/openchappyacousticriff-1[/SC]


----------



## Ulvhedin

Not much interesting on here atm. But stay a while, and listen.
https://soundcloud.com/havard-ekremsaeter


----------



## s2k9k

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/menpo77/voice-of-spectre[/SC]

Still very new to the home recording


----------



## venndi

Hello, I made a cover song of In Flames - The jester Race.
What do you think, it's sounds good?
Oh yeah, the song is without acoustic part at the beginning...

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/venndi88/in-flames-the-jester-race-cover-by-venndi88[/sc]


----------



## savanderbok

Been working on a bunch of different things. Check it out and let me know what you think!

spoon.'s comments on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## JmCastor

Recorded totally with 

1.Reaper w/ EZdrummer Plugin 
2. My trusty DC800(w/stock PUP, im going to be putting in Emeralds soon, so an a/b is in order)
3. My Eleven Rack ("I am Blub" preset someone created plus a few others)

Enjoy! and then come back here and give me tips on mixing better  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/retaliation[/SC]


----------



## Kinzoku

Tried to create something i'm not used to at all, atmospheric/epic sort of music? No idea what genre it fits in

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kebabsvarv/in-the-night-original-1[/SC]


----------



## StevenRay

I do covers and originals..I'm shit with lyrics so I don't record vocals often and honestly I'm not all that comfortable mixing them yet but my recent mixes are decent. I have some really aggressive songs but I also tend to add pop influences to some. Constructive criticism is welcome 

https://soundcloud.com/me-the-industry1


----------



## T40

Here's mine. Just finished a Zelda inspired song.  Everything on here sounds pretty different. 

https://soundcloud.com/russell-t-forty-barnett

Some of my favs:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/russell-t-forty-barnett/twilight-prince-the-final-demo-maybe[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/russell-t-forty-barnett/piece-of-eden-v-07[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Here is my latest contribution. It is a riff I already shared, but I have re-amped the guitars, added drums, and a real bass this time around! Let me know what you think?


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/the-rain-in-augustredux[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

You're only getting better, dude. I love this ....ing song.


----------



## KAMI

Here's my page, Check it out!

https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston


Here's my newest song idea:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/set-your-world-on-fire-instrumental[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> You're only getting better, dude. I love this ....ing song.



Thanks dude! I am working on getting better...


----------



## gamber

just finished up my solo projects first song check it out please
https://soundcloud.com/atleastbehuman/natsume


----------



## Icecold

gamber said:


> just finished up my solo projects first song check it out please
> https://soundcloud.com/atleastbehuman/natsume




That's really good, man! I think I may have heard the track before like a Demo or something, but the new one sounds great!


----------



## Noxon

Alright, here is another riff I have shared before, but now it has a new mix, a real bass, re-amped guitars, and completely redone drums. I spent most of my day off today listening, tweaking, and trying to get this to sound as good as possible. This is my best mixing effort to date, though still far from perfect. If you are so inclined, here it is:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/aliens-are-going-to-hell-redux2[/SC]


----------



## Icecold

Noxon, I hate you dude! XD 
That sounds really good.


----------



## gamber

Icecold said:


> That's really good, man! I think I may have heard the track before like a Demo or something, but the new one sounds great!



Thanks dude!! Means a lot. Also looking for a vocalist!


----------



## Noxon

Icecold said:


> Noxon, I hate you dude! XD
> That sounds really good.



Thank you, man! I have been working hard on trying to improve. I am getting there, I hope...


----------



## IdentityDevice

My soundcloud is: Identity Device's comments on SoundCloud - Hear the world looking forward to checking out some of your guys' stuff! I have demo's, tone tests and full songs on mine. \m/ awesome idea for a thread btw!!!


----------



## Noxon

IdentityDevice said:


> My soundcloud is: Identity Device's comments on SoundCloud - Hear the world looking forward to checking out some of your guys' stuff! I have demo's, tone tests and full songs on mine. \m/ awesome idea for a thread btw!!!



I can dig it! You got a new follower.


----------



## Cbutler

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/omen2/new-song-so-far[/SC]
critz welcome!


----------



## shpence

Song I chucked together to see how my new Carvin HH2 sounds with BK Juggernauts. I haven't really mixed/mastered.


https://soundcloud.com/shpence/mint-onion-demo


----------



## Semikiller

I like to post my ideas and new mixes on my soundcloud from time to time. Here's a couple of em.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/140821-1958a[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ahhlecks/140302_0210[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Fresh off of the remix presses, this is the first idea I shared on SSO. It was rough to say the least. Here it is after being remixed, a real bass guitar added, reprogrammed drums, and the guitars being re-amped. It still is far from perfect. Please let me know what you think
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/baby-puncher[/SC]


----------



## JmCastor

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/retaliation-1[/SC]

The same track before but with an solo and trying out different EQ on the drums. I've got other riffs in the pipeline but since this is the most developed, i'd like to use it as a template to get tips on EQ and the such. Feedback is very much welcome!!


----------



## Icecold

Noxon said:


> Thank you, man! I have been working hard on trying to improve. I am getting there, I hope...



For sure. In a few months you might listen back and be like "What the hell was I thinking?" but there is nothing I'm noticing that would get that from me.


----------



## Icecold

JmCastor said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/retaliation-1[/SC]
> 
> The same track before but with an solo and trying out different EQ on the drums. I've got other riffs in the pipeline but since this is the most developed, i'd like to use it as a template to get tips on EQ and the such. Feedback is very much welcome!!



Did you use the Eleven Rack for that? Sorry if you mentioned it before, I'm back from a short little sabbatical. I really like the guitar tone you have going, and the drums sound very "Live" and I think it works really well. 

I would suggest notching up the beginning of the solo a few dbs. Where you start with the bend at 2:25 the "Pre-solo" should be at the same level. The actual solo itself is pretty good performance and note wise. 

Listening to A Good Feeling right now and you have got guitar tones down like a Champion, I tell you what.


----------



## JmCastor

Icecold said:


> Did you use the Eleven Rack for that? Sorry if you mentioned it before, I'm back from a short little sabbatical. I really like the guitar tone you have going, and the drums sound very "Live" and I think it works really well.
> 
> I would suggest notching up the beginning of the solo a few dbs. Where you start with the bend at 2:25 the "Pre-solo" should be at the same level. The actual solo itself is pretty good performance and note wise.
> 
> Listening to A Good Feeling right now and you have got guitar tones down like a Champion, I tell you what.



Yes i did  I've found some presets here and there and modified them to sound rather decent, i feel like my tone is been infinitely better since I've been double tracking. I think the Drums sound just a bit fake in some parts, but plenty of people get amazing results with Ezdrummer so i know thats a fault of my own (i am just going to have to start programing my own midi patterns). and thanks for the solo tip, i thought i had it too loud before so i brought it down a bit, but i guess i'll bump it right back up . i want to start getting into cutting freqs to make everything sit nicely but there is just so much information!i wish somebody had an eq guide


----------



## xplanet2112

Here's mine-

https://soundcloud.com/against-all-life

The first track is a work in progress by my old Thash/Death band from around 18 years ago which I'm re recording

The rest of the tracks are my solo thing which is mainly post/alternative metal

Thanks if you check it out


----------



## Noxon

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/sagarmatha[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Cool stuffs dudes!
btw, I have just recorded a cover of Surrounded opening solo by Dream theater!
Nothing difficult, it's just to test the tone. I used my Schecter Synyster Custom and Overloud TH2 as always...!
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/surrounded-intro-solo-cover-1
I'll do my best to add everyone !


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

I've been posting some tone tests/demos lately, would be cool if someone could give me some feedback! 


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/demo[/SC]

There's not much mixing or anything of that done on this one yet, mainly just raw instruments and there's missing synth parts too, but I'll post some updates if anyone will be interested.


----------



## Noxon

KristapsCoCoo said:


> I've been posting some tone tests/demos lately, would be cool if someone could give me some feedback!
> 
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/demo[/SC]
> 
> There's not much mixing or anything of that done on this one yet, mainly just raw instruments and there's missing synth parts too, but I'll post some updates if anyone will be interested.



Sounds good to me for a rough mix!


----------



## Voice of Tron

if it's just a tone test it's sounding already very good!

can some one please can tell me if my tune is cool?
https://soundcloud.com/davidjenta/djentalu


----------



## Noxon

Here is a clip of a cover of a pop song I have been working on. It is still in the works...
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/whatcha-say[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Voice of Tron said:


> if it's just a tone test it's sounding already very good!
> 
> can some one please can tell me if my tune is cool?
> https://soundcloud.com/davidjenta/djentalu



I like it.


----------



## col

Fixed broken links:



col said:


> Our band, Coraxo, electro death metal:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/coraxoband
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/coraxoband/coraxo-signal-detected[/SC]


----------



## Stijnson

Some awesome sounding stuff to be found in this thread guys! Something Ive been working on lately, mostly used as mixing practice for now, as I get pretty bored of any of my own music during the mixing process so that they never turn into full songs  Hope you like!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/drop-a-lightbulb-remixed[/SC]


----------



## wilch

Just riffing around

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/wilchelus/bow-dada-bow-da[/sc]


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Ludo95 said:


> Cool stuffs dudes!
> btw, I have just recorded a cover of Surrounded opening solo by Dream theater!
> Nothing difficult, it's just to test the tone. I used my Schecter Synyster Custom and Overloud TH2 as always...!
> https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/surrounded-intro-solo-cover-1
> I'll do my best to add everyone !



Nice tone! Maybe a bit too much low end for my taste though. 
So many talented people here!

I got an itch for some fun poppy metal the other day and thus I made this: 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/leap-original-song[/SC]

The composition might currently seem a bit empty, because I left space for vocals which are currently not recorded. All in all, this is not a very serious recording, for instance you might notice that the guitars change tune throughout the song.

But anyway, thanks for listening!


----------



## Noxon

Gemmeadia said:


> Here are my clips.
> 
> Eric Gemme's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



You sir, are not ....ing around. You have some sick sounds up, dude! Followed!!


----------



## JmCastor

New track which i have the basis for, but have idea where to go next lol. Everything recorded with the eleven rack, DC800, Stratocaster( for the solo near the end), and EZdrummer for the drums (still using the loops that come with it instead of programming my own ) tell me what you think! aand if you have any ideas what you what like to hear next (breakdown, riff, etc.) let me know so i can gather some ideas  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/no-name-demo[/SC]


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

JmCastor said:


> New track which i have the basis for, but have idea where to go next lol. Everything recorded with the eleven rack, DC800, Stratocaster( for the solo near the end), and EZdrummer for the drums (still using the loops that come with it instead of programming my own ) tell me what you think! aand if you have any ideas what you what like to hear next (breakdown, riff, etc.) let me know so i can gather some ideas
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/no-name-demo[/SC]



I liked the strat solo 

Maybe continue it with a bit more quiet clean section right after the clip ends, and build it up from there?


----------



## DanielC1996

https://soundcloud.com/danielclapper Just a bunch of different stuff on here 
And This is some stuff me and my buddy did together mostly the Djam stuff on there https://soundcloud.com/ascensionstudios801


----------



## Ancient

Here's a track from my current Power Violence project Nanshe:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nanshe-band/the-stare[/SC]

You can hear the rest of the posted tracks here: https://soundcloud.com/nanshe-band

Any mixing advice for digital drums would be greatly appreciated. It's just a stereo track taken DI off my Roland TD-3 kit we use for practicing, I typically use EQ to boost the kick and snare while taming the cymbals then add some compression to help it pop but i still feel like I can't get the kick quite audible enough. I think when I revisit the mixes I'm gonna try a parallel buss with some distortion mixed in lightly beneath it to add some depth.


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

Something I made today:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/hevy-as-fuhh-original-song[/SC]


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I put this up on SoundCloud for people to get a listen to the title track off of my latest release:
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/sets/the-calming-effect-of-murder[/sc]



You can listen to and/or acquire the album here: http://dbartko.bandcamp.com/album/the-calming-effect-of-murder


----------



## Steinmetzify

Gave my Loomis to a bro that needed it.....busted this out real quick before it's gone. Dig the snap of the 70 on the low B and hope I can get the M80M sounding as good as I think this guitar does...I'm really digging the tones on this, even though I think it could get better. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/loomis-riff[/SC]


----------



## AaronGraves

Something I'm working on for my side project, Disembowelment of Gaia. Any and all criticism is welcome! Mix tips are welcome too! I hope y'all enjoy! /,,/

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/aaron-graves/the-colony[/SC]


----------



## yingmin

gordig's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Partial songs from my "solo" "country" "album" and my bluegrass/rock band. Nothing from my prog rock/metal project up yet.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Still a work in progress!


The Contortionist - Intuition cover/mixtest
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-intuition-covermixtest-wip[/SC]


----------



## mikelink

some nice stuff in here! Here's the most metal sounding stuff I've uploaded so far:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/avella-1/will-we-survive[/SC]

Most of my stuff is post-rock:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/avella-1/sunday[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Snagged an M80M....first slop clip with 9s:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/m80m-9s[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Here is a Rihanna song that has been covered to death. I used this cover as an excuse to try to improve my production and mixing skills. I have horrible writer's block at the moment. I am still having trouble syncing the original vocal. A word got cut off at the beginning and I have no clue how to fix it. If anyone has any tips, please let me know. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/umbrella-cover[/SC]


----------



## JmCastor

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/naruto-theme-cover[/SC]

Naruto theme cover i am working on, i think its going to be a good one haha


----------



## Steinmetzify

Noxon said:


> Here is a Rihanna song that has been covered to death. I used this cover as an excuse to try to improve my production and mixing skills. I have horrible writer's block at the moment. I am still having trouble syncing the original vocal. A word got cut off at the beginning and I have no clue how to fix it. If anyone has any tips, please let me know.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/umbrella-cover[/SC]



Saw this on my SC feed and thought it was badass man. Good job!


----------



## svenlk

https://soundcloud.com/svenigin 
wooooo


----------



## Noxon

steinmetzify said:


> Saw this on my SC feed and thought it was badass man. Good job!



Thanks, dude! How's the M80M working out for you?


----------



## Steinmetzify

It's SICK.


----------



## blubaruboxer

just finished this one. 

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-the-progress-of-innocence[/sc]


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I know this doesn't compare at all to some of the work you guys post, but here goes.
Cover of Pull Me Under.

Yes, I know i'm a completer utter n00b at guitar and a poser for playing their most well known song, but here goes. I found it challenging enough to learn and I enjoy playing. The cover's not great but it's still up there compared to work I've done. Did it with VSTs instead of my amp since I'm having trouble getting a sound I'm really happy with out of it. Also, the Duncan JB I installed in the bridge of my Schecter is leaps and bounds sexier than either the EMG81 or 85 that I've had there earlier.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/pull-me-under-dream-theater-cover[/sc]

Boo.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dug it man. Keep going.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Just something I'm working on.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/augmentedfourth/information-entropy-b-section[/SC]


----------



## Kinzoku

Something i wrote and recorded earlier today, i kind of like it actually except the mixing though  
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kebabsvarv/untitled-wip[/SC]


----------



## s2k9k

Still learning to edit 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/menpo77/theybroketheskywithrosesforeyes[/SC]


----------



## Shammas

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/the-scientist-ghost-charge-demo-track[/SC]
Something brand new, cool riffing and spacey ambient leads.


----------



## Altar

Recently been getting into recording, but I need to switch to mixcraft or something more professional. Since I haven't got a good live rig yet, all amps are fake.  Working on a good bass and an OR15 by the end of the year... Both should help. Mixcraft's time based effects and reverbs are both very nice... I just need to stop using garageband. XD

https://soundcloud.com/thekidforever

Most of it is unfinished, works in progress, etc.


----------



## JmCastor

a small cover of "what you won't do for love". I've been itching to record this for a while. All the guitars are my Strat through the eleven rack, and the drums are ezdrummer  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/what-you-wont-do-for-love-cover[/SC]

tell me what you think!!


----------



## echopraxia

https://soundcloud.com/echopraxiaband/walpurgisnacht-ft-michael-obed-pre-production

any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Finally got my SD-1 back in action and this is one of the better recording tests I've done. I did it with my old Fender Starcaster with the stock bridge pickup and 11-54s and my Schecter Damien Platinum with the bottom two strings tuned down to C and F instead of E and A because it has a Floyd and I didn't want to tune it all the way. 10s held up well and the F+D Strings gave me some easy octave power chords which were badass. First time really playing let alone recording in anything lower than Drop D (y). Didn't have a full backing track so I didn't bother doing the whole song, only part of it with the original in the back. Could've gone worse.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/avalanche-c-standard-tuning-recording-test[/sc]
Only EQs were LP/HP and small bumps near 200-300 hZ for a bit more low end. At least it's not too flabby! [see; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/280115-forever-cursed-flabby-dull-guitars.html ]


----------



## col

Off the latest EP:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/coraxoband/coraxo-the-bastion-new-ep-oct-2014[/SC]


----------



## xibanezrg7x

Have a question. We released our demo in last week, now we have got almost 1500 plays /song. We have been wondering this. Do we have some bots liking and listening our songs, or wtf?

our SC https://soundcloud.com/the-crown-burden


----------



## isispelican

^ yes probably, this happens alot on soundcloud


----------



## Robrecht

Here's something I'm working on, inspired by the season. It's still very fresh so I may end up changing a lot (I'll probably add a guitar solo somewhere).

I'm trying a different approach to songwriting that is much more song-oriented: instead of starting with a bunch of riffs, I came up with the lyrics and the vocal melody first, then built the rest around it. It's all new to me and a bit simpler musically than I'm used to (but that makes it sound catchy, I think). Hope you folks like it!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/robrechtv/oh-fall[/SC]


----------



## yingmin

Laid down my first pedal steel tracks.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gordig/enchantment-under-the-b-with-pedal-steel[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gordig/barnsturm-und-drang-with-pedal-steel[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gordig/bantz-blvd-with-pedal-steel[/sc]


----------



## Konfyouzd

www.soundcloud.com/konfyouzd

All works in progress... Some are quite weird... I play a lot of instruments... It's fun.


----------



## yingmin

Konfyouzd said:


> www.soundcloud.com/konfyouzd
> 
> All works in progress... Some are quite weird... I play a lot of instruments... It's fun.



Listening to Lesson Learned now, and I'm definitely going to listen to more. Is that fretless bass acoustic as well?


----------



## Konfyouzd

The bass is an HXB406 w Lace Bass Bars. I do have an acoustic fret less though. I also have another version of that song I need to upload.


----------



## Chrisjd

I am massively amateur. These were pretty simple ideas, nothing technically wonderfull. just trying to get the hang of recording.

peavey 6505+ combo
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrisdahlen/peavey-6505-1x12-combo[/SC]

Egnater Armageddon
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrisdahlen/my-song-3-revised[/SC]

VHT deliverance
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chrisdahlen/vht-deliverance-head-and-cab[/SC]


----------



## ATD3287

https://soundcloud.com/propanesea

There's mine. Nothing special haha.


----------



## Cbutler

one of my buddies just released a really killer drum n bass/prog/ambient whatever album and it some of the best electronic work ive ever heard. the guys a pretty amazing musician too, so its all super class. oh yeah, its also free!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zacharyhuff/laniakea-full-album-stream[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with sludge tones on a GSP1101....clip in my sig. Let me know what you think.


----------



## DMONSTER

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid

Here's mine, mostly short instrumental ideas that I come up with. I have some on there with vocals(you can skip those  ) I don't update it as often as I should.

These are what I would say are my most complete. (Ignore my shitty vocals on the few songs I have them on)

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/thoughts10114

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/heart

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/getting-there

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/reflections-revisited

https://soundcloud.com/dan-schmid/desperation-new-mix


----------



## luminousdark

For the past year and a half i have been working on a concept album. I have finally reached a point where i can start recording an EP. If this is the kind of music you enjoy and would like to support be sure to follow me on soundcloud and FB for updates  And of course let me know what you guys think!

https://soundcloud.com/luminous-dark/first-contact-ep-teaserdemo-version


----------



## s2k9k

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/menpo77/scratcher[/SC]


----------



## yingmin

Recorded a couple George Harrison ukulele covers as part of an effort to hate my voice less. It has been at best a partial success.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gordig/here-comes-the-sun-ukulele-cover[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gordig/something-beatles-ukulele-cover[/sc]


----------



## Kullerbytta

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gnudrun/when-isaac-smiles-have-you-not-seen[/SC]

This is already up in the WIP-thread but I figured I'd post it here as well since the WIP is seemingly dead at the moment  

It's still a WIP and I intend for it to be a 10+min 'cinematic'/'theme'-song.


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]
Hi
Just trying to show what line 6 can do for you. i see alot of potential in this pedal board. Been a line 6 fan for years. Some open heart critiques are welcome.
Guitar - Esp - sc-207
Pick ups - EMG 707
Bass - Fernandes 5 string (i don't know what the model it is)
Amps - uber + engl 
Cabs - 4x12 xxL
Drums - toontrack metal machine
Backing tracks - fabfilterpro + NI massive


----------



## rhmusic

Here's the link to my music production Soundcloud:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/russell-hollar-music[/SC]

And the link to my band, In Search of Sight's Soundcloud:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/in-search-of-sight[/SC]

Plenty of metal in both places!!


----------



## smarek88

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/smarek/people-shit-slipknot-cover-311014[/SC]
https://soundcloud.com/smarek/people-shit-slipknot-cover-311014

yo. heres a slipknot cover i did. got a few other clips up there too.
if anyone wants to discuss how i record, or help me improve, id love to hear it!
enjoy the stuff. cheers.


----------



## FretsOnFyre

rhmusic said:


> Here's the link to my music production Soundcloud:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/russell-hollar-music[/SC]
> 
> And the link to my band, In Search of Sight's Soundcloud:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/in-search-of-sight[/SC]
> 
> Plenty of metal in both places!!



I really dig the first track, I was hoping it'd be longer. Gotta say I'm not really a fan of harsh vocals, but I do hear some Periphery in the second one, sick work! I'll be following you!

Here's a link to a track I recorded last week, going for an epic, symphonic feel. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thenocturnaldawn/everest-demo[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7

i have a few tunes rattling around here and a few more in the works


----------



## DamienE7

smarek88 said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/smarek/people-shit-slipknot-cover-311014[/SC]
> https://soundcloud.com/smarek/people-shit-slipknot-cover-311014
> 
> yo. heres a slipknot cover i did. got a few other clips up there too.
> if anyone wants to discuss how i record, or help me improve, id love to hear it!
> enjoy the stuff. cheers.



duuuude!!! that was ....ing siiiick!!! excellent job!!


----------



## schwiz

New track I'm working on. Heaviest sound I've gotten out of a 6 string in a while. Love the BKP Aftermaths

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/schwizbeats/c1-6string-bkp-new-riff-test[/SC]


----------



## DougL

G'day Blokes,
This is my first recording at my home studio with my new RG2228 after much agonising about pickups,
Cheers,
Doug


[sc]https://soundcloud.com/downthemountain/idle-hands[/sc]


----------



## Shammas

I'm working on an instrumental prog metal concept album. Here's one of the demos-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/michaelaverymusic/dr-yap-re-master-loud[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Hey, I have just recorded a tone test of Looking Glass by DT using Overloud Th2 and my Synyster Custom... any advices? do you like the tone?

https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/test-2

Thanks in advance! I'm working on this tone since 1-2 months...! I'm trying to get a good JP tone out of my synyster custom and Th2


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Here's my Soundcloud for my studio/production stuff

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/essentia-media[/SC]


----------



## DougL

rohan daniel said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]
> Hi
> Just trying to show what line 6 can do for you. i see alot of potential in this pedal board. Been a line 6 fan for years. Some open heart critiques are welcome.
> Guitar - Esp - sc-207
> Pick ups - EMG 707
> Bass - Fernandes 5 string (i don't know what the model it is)
> Amps - uber + engl
> Cabs - 4x12 xxL
> Drums - toontrack metal machine
> Backing tracks - fabfilterpro + NI massive





Nice mix man, huge low end


----------



## Ibzzus

Konfyouzd said:


> www.soundcloud.com/konfyouzd
> 
> All works in progress... Some are quite weird... I play a lot of instruments... It's fun.



These are all brilliant.. so soothing. literally sat down and listened to them all, they were so good.

Love that fretless


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thanks man!


----------



## DougL

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Here's my Soundcloud for my studio/production stuff
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/essentia-media[/SC]



Nice guitar tone man, 
What was in the signal chain?
cheers,
Doug


----------



## fret_playa

Here's a track I did, Make sure you have a glass of your favorite scotch and a cigar.. if you smoke.

https://soundcloud.com/fretplaya/knight-ablaze


----------



## Nick

https://soundcloud.com/nick-collins-7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nick-collins-7/1-1a[/SC]


----------



## ToneLab

fret_playa said:


> Here's a track I did, Make sure you have a glass of your favorite scotch and a cigar.. if you smoke.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/fretplaya/knight-ablaze



Very cool.


----------



## Jobam-Martins

https://soundcloud.com/jobam-martins

Nice Thread, dude. Thanks for the opportunity to share our works.


----------



## JmCastor

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/battlefront[/SC]

I just got back from taking some leave and i happened to be having quite the Dragonball Z marathon and came up with this. Still in development of course but i'd love to hear thoughts 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/untitled-2[/SC]

a idea that is much less polished, i really only uploaded to let my girl hear it but i figured "what the hell" lol, she says it should be two different songs but i like the "false intro" thing.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

My latest in an attempt to get a recordable tone from my amp. 1st part is amp in mix, second is VST in mix, third is amp alone. All double tracked but for the amp both sides have the identical tone. (Bass:3 Mid:6 Treb:8 Pres:7) and Im using an SD-1. One's passed at 85/6.5k and the other at 85/9k. Any help on how to get a less 'staticky tone' (aside from just lowpassing the hell out of it at a point where i lose all brightness/treble) and clearer results are much appreciated. One side also has a bit of reverb. I know the cabinet I'm using is not ideal for recording due to it's 'boxyness' but I have no other choice. Any and all criticism that can help me improve as much as I can will be more than greatly appreciated. 

-TSN

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-amp-v-vst-comparison[/SC]

Edit: Think I'll turn up the bass abit next time, they sound a bit thin... i went too far out on the whole cut the low end out for a less flabby side thing... xD


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Bump... I know its by far nowhere near good but I'm mostly looking on tips for improving he tone/recording either through eqing or however else. Anyone have any tips so I can try to keep getting better?


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black[/SC]

I got superior drummer a couple days ago, only partial download at the moment until the box comes in the mail... recorded this cover to test out what i have... cubase must have updated and taken some of my mixing tools off of me so i just did what i could figure out until i got the shits with it.


----------



## Noxon

Working on some new sounds... here is a pre production tone test for guitar and drums I did for an upcoming project

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/chuggy-guitar-and-drum-tone-test[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

TauSigmaNova said:


> Bump... I know its by far nowhere near good but I'm mostly looking on tips for improving he tone/recording either through eqing or however else. Anyone have any tips so I can try to keep getting better?



Hey man, I will take a stab at trying to help. In my opinion, the tone you had from the VST was the best. I have found that IRs can make a huge difference. What are you using for an amp sim/IR loader? Ignite Amps makes a really rad IR loader that has built in LPF/HPF that is useful.

That being said, I don't think you have to low pass the shit out of your guitars. If you go with the real amp, I would suggest bringing the treble down a little bit (maybe from 8 to 6) and bringing the bass up a bit to 4.5-5. I know you want the low end tight, but taking that much bass out seems a bit overkill to me. Lastly on the SD-1 how high is the tone knob set? Rolling that back a hair may help as well.

For EQing guitars I like to use a parametric EQ. I cut all the low end below 60-75Hz (this will help with tightness). I cut the low mids a bit around 400Hz (to make room for the bass and drums). Then I boost the mids at 1.6kHz (helps with the overall attack and helps the guitars "stand out"). Then I cut everything over between 15-16kHz on the high end to keep it from getting shrill. Listen to the clip in my sig, and that is how the guitars are post EQ'd. It may sound like shit to you, but that is how I do things. I hope this helps.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Any advice is appreciated man. I took a listen and its just not my kind of sound/doesn't fit the song. Might try those amp settings out a bit though definitely. It migttve been smart to post the latest (similar but better) result. 
[sc]http://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-nov26[/sc] did actually increase bass and roll off some treble here. Might quad track too.


----------



## Ludo95

Hey dudes, I need some help about my current tone! 
I'm trying to get a good JP tone out of my Schecter Synyster Custom and Overloud TH2, so here you have some samples:
New one:https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/ooooooo
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/new-dt-tone-test-11
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/new-dt-tone-test

They are pretty similar, I only changed the mic position and I tweaked a little bit the treble and bass.
Thanks in advance...!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Working on a new song. Trying my hardest to make it sound good. This is just the first 20 seconds, but it's me on guitar, bass and drums (live kit). I am not a sound engineer at all and this is a lot of guesswork to get the sound I have so far. I need more tinkering but I am getting to that point where I am scared to move anything else in case I forget how I had it! lol.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/cosmic-hawk/rgd7uc[/SC]


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I came home today and though: "what if I quad track rather than double track?"

And then I did this which in my opinion sounds completely amazing/meaner compared to the double tracked versions. Didn't have much time so I only did a few parts of the song. I also raised some of the low/low-mid frequencies of the backing track with EQ so the bass would be more audible, as would the drums. Think it's sounding much better. 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-tone-test-12-3[/sc]

Also, on two of the tracks I used a Jazz III (my normal) and on two I used a Dunlop Gel X-H for more attack.


----------



## handyandy

http://youtu.be/S-Xmfak24Zg

https://soundcloud.com/the-further-band


----------



## Apatheosis

https://soundcloud.com/apatheosis


----------



## Thrawn

Hey all,
I've been playing around with a couple of different drum kit ideas for a new tune.

This is my first mix with the Made of Metal kit: https://soundcloud.com/bolton-mr/elephants-marching-in-this-black-winter 

This version is a better mix with a hybrid kit based on Metal Machine with some additions from Metal and Modern. The toms aren't loud enough but I like how the kick and snare punch through: https://soundcloud.com/bolton-mr/elephants-marching-remix-with-drumkit-change

Guitars were quad-tracked with an Ibanez SZ520FM loaded with SD Black Winters tuned to Drop C. All guitar and bass is AxeFx Standard.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm interested in hearing what you swapped from the Modern and Made of Metal kits to Metal Machine - I really enjoy what I'm hearing in the hybrid version.

This version of the track is really mixed quite terribly, but I was really just testing out a new bass patch that I made and trying to punch out the ideas for recording later: [sc]https://soundcloud.com/dbartko/lunar-phases[/sc]


----------



## Tsunami 3000

TauSigmaNova said:


> on two of the tracks I used a Jazz III (my normal) and on two I used a Dunlop Gel X-H for more attack.



Thats tight stuff dude! I sometimes like to simply focus on making sure that my second set of recordings for the quad tracks have that extra attack, turning all the guitars down a bit. and then raising the ones with the attack slightly more. not enough to overpower. just enough to get that natural sound more present

I too, am practicing some quad tracking myself. Certain riffs it sounds sweet. some times it gets lost in everything or is too subtle of a change

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theinstallation/tone-test-leica[/SC]


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Tsunami 3000 said:


> and then raising the ones with the attack slightly more. not enough to overpower. just enough to get that natural sound more present


 
That's a good idea. Might try that later. Maybe change the compression a bit to emphasize the attack too.


----------



## Tsunami 3000

TauSigmaNova said:


> That's a good idea. Might try that later. Maybe change the compression a bit to emphasize the attack too.



Personally since i use the POD HD PRO, I prefer to do as much EQ and Compression as possible without the DAW, and of course not enough to negatively alter my tone. as its easy to make the guitars sound too washed out hence why my tone in that clip sounds like that as its not using any EQ or Compression to compensate.


----------



## Thrawn

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'm interested in hearing what you swapped from the Modern and Made of Metal kits to Metal Machine - I really enjoy what I'm hearing in the hybrid version.



The first version is all Made of Metal with no additions and then the second was a whole new build with toms and snare from Metal Machine, most of the cymbals are Modern and kicks from Metal. I can't remember if used anything from MoM on the hybrid kit. I can check when I get back tonight. I need to work on the toms in that mix anyway as they don't punch through when everything's going full on.


----------



## RustInPeace

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rust-in-peace117/part-i-beneath-the-sea[/SC]
This is the first song I've ever recorded with a 7 string. Using a Ibanez premium 7 with a SD distortion bridge into LePou Engl and X50 sims.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rust-in-peace117/changes[/SC]
This is the first song I ever ever recorded using a Peavey Vypyr 15 into a CI2 steinberg interface.

I dont know what im doing


----------



## Ludo95

I have just tone matched JP's tone of Black Clouds and Silver Linings album using Ozone 4 and Th2!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/black-clouds-and-silver-linings-tone-matching-test[/SC]
Do you like it? I know that A rite of Passage and Damage control (which I played for no reason) don't need delay but I wanted to play The count of Tuscany intro which has it so I had to use it ahah
I used my Schecter Synyster Custom as always tho'


----------



## alexdinky

Several tracks including one featuring Lamb of god's vocals (yeah, Randy Blythe) as well as a new track Years of Silence

https://soundcloud.com/alexdinky/tracks


----------



## cakejetski

https://soundcloud.com/cakejetski

I make a lot of different types of music, and my style has progressed and changed a lot over the past two years. I'm finishing up my groove/post-rock/progressive metal EP right now on which both Ares and Aphrodite will be featured, and I've got a chillwave EP that's also in the works along with making beats and engineering for a rap project with a friend.

Overall a bit different from the typical SSO users, but I would appreciate a listen!


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves/SC]

I got some new gear on the weekend, including cubase pro 8... love it!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify

No one has to listen to this one....just leaving it in as many spots as I can to remind me to buy another of these guitars next year, and why lol.


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/thrown-to-the-wolves[/SC]

Im guessing something went wrong with the link in the first post


----------



## JmCastor

I've just acquired a Ibanez 655 from Rich over at IbanezRules (platinum package) and its so yummy. I will avoid reviewing until the honeymoon wears off but i think this is the best i've ever played  3 clips for you guys!!

Carol of the bells (ala trans Siberian)- work in progress on this one, i will finish it before Christmas  
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/carol-of-the-bells[/SC]

Jasmine's birthday shred- It was my girlfriend's birthday so i made her a quick tune
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/jasmines-birthday-shred[/SC]

Red handed (greg howe cover)- this song goes wayyyy back for me so it was natural that i would do a little something with it as this is the first guitar i have had that has been up to the task  
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/red-handed-cover[/SC]

enjoy


----------



## Rememb

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/drontenper/mango-tango[/SC]
Upbeat Instrumental Progressive Rock / Metal

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/drontenper/sharks[/SC]
More experimental stuff. Goes through a lot of atmospheres and moods; Including happy electronic stuff and death metal stuff.

Please give a comment  I'll return any comment given on SoundCloud


----------



## Noxon

Merry Christmas! Sorry if it hurts your ears...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/joy-to-the-world[/SC]


----------



## Deception

[SC]http://www.soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/eventuality[/SC]


----------



## Basti

Want to make a smile? Have a listen! Mostly covers so far, but there'll be more and more if you stay tuned  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/basti-grotto/psycroptic-skin-coffin-guitar-cover[/SC]

Mixing on ipod earphones til I get my next payment


----------



## D1SCOVERIES

https://soundcloud.com/d1scoveries


Ambient stuff/"djenty" stuff. Just post random songs and demos.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Really really quickly done cover of Everytime I Die by Children of Bodom. Did it as recording practice with VSTs since I didn't wanna fire up my amp but felt like doing a bit of practice. Used PodFarm and some other VSTs and I did it in Drop D because my main axe is floyded and Drop D isn't hard to do with it but D Standard is pretty annoying for a Floyded Guitar, esp with 10G strings. I really dig this song. Quadtracked it all except solo.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/children-of-bodom-everytime-i-die-guitar-cover[/sc]


----------



## rezafelayati

just a rough ideas that I will use for my solo record. I directly use VSTs and plugins and Reaper as my DAW. Any suggestions are welcomed, thanks 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rezafelayati/guitar-tone-test-rough-ideas[/SC]


----------



## rezafelayati

TauSigmaNova said:


> Really really quickly done cover of Everytime I Die by Children of Bodom. Did it as recording practice with VSTs since I didn't wanna fire up my amp but felt like doing a bit of practice. Used PodFarm and some other VSTs and I did it in Drop D because my main axe is floyded and Drop D isn't hard to do with it but D Standard is pretty annoying for a Floyded Guitar, esp with 10G strings. I really dig this song. Quadtracked it all except solo.
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/children-of-bodom-everytime-i-die-guitar-cover[/sc]



nice cover, mate! clean and tight playing IMO! btw how do you create the synth and keys track on your cover? you made it by yourself or you use a backing track?


----------



## ToneLab

rezafelayati said:


> nice cover, mate! clean and tight playing IMO! btw how do you create the synth and keys track on your cover? you made it by yourself or you use a backing track?



Agreed. I really liked that. Wondering on the synths as well.


----------



## Ludo95

Here's my new cover of "The count of Tuscany" by Dream Theater ending solo, if you want to check it out:
v.1
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/countoftuscany1[/SC]
v.2
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/countoftuscany2[/SC]
Which one you like the most?


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Children Of Bodom - Every Time I Die Backing Track: http://youtu.be/6xNBM3SLvxg
Just googled it


----------



## ToneLab

TauSigmaNova said:


> Children Of Bodom - Every Time I Die Backing Track: http://youtu.be/6xNBM3SLvxg
> Just googled it



Nice. Great job with that. I like yours better than the original!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

ToneLab said:


> Nice. Great job with that. I like yours better than the original!



Thanks man  I should've lowered the gain and fixed the aolo but maybe later. If anyone wants the pod farm setting I'll gladly put it up. Really dig the rhythm tone I managed to get, honestly. Was gonna do wrath within too but its awkward in drop d. I really dig it so I might. The quick recording thing is fun, I dont know why I don't do it more often.


----------



## ToneLab

TauSigmaNova said:


> Thanks man  I should've lowered the gain and fixed the aolo but maybe later. If anyone wants the pod farm setting I'll gladly put it up. Really dig the rhythm tone I managed to get, honestly. Was gonna do wrath within too but its awkward in drop d. I really dig it so I might. The quick recording thing is fun, I dont know why I don't do it more often.



Funny you say that - I think about that often as well. I'm about the only one that listens to my stuff so I don't know why I obsess over songs and make myself miserable with it until I get it the way I want it! Better to crank more stuff out and just enjoy it.


----------



## rezafelayati

just made a quick 1 minutes cover for Periphery's Have a Blast...can anybody give this a quick thought maybe? I really need suggestion...i am newbie on this recording thingy and still need a lot to learn  

no drums and bass, just guitar and I double track it....

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rezafelayati/periphery-have-a-blast-1-minute-guitar-cover[/SC]

thanks


----------



## Radau

My band
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metanoia-5/statues[/SC]

and my personal Soundcloud
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/therealandrewcameron/luminol[/SC]


----------



## rezafelayati

Radau said:


> My band
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/metanoia-5/statues[/SC]
> 
> and my personal Soundcloud
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/therealandrewcameron/luminol[/SC]



I love the first song....sounds good. IMO, the mix is already good enough. Nice song!


----------



## cianumis

Prog metal & Prog electronic. Original songs as well as covers like On Impulse by Animals as Leaders and the Silent Hill theme. The list goes on. Something for everyone.
https://soundcloud.com/vitaemusic


----------



## rohan daniel

Hey guys my band called IMMORAL VALUES from New Delhi, INDIA 
just released a full length album. Which was Composed,Recorded and Produced by me at my home. 
It would be amazing if you gave some comments/Critiques (good or bad ones) on the album tracks. 

YOU CAN ALSO DOWNLOAD IT FOR FREE!

ALL THESE TRACKS WERE RECORDED THROUGH Cubase, Toontrack, Line 6, UAD apollo and some Re-amping units. 

I hope you like what you hear. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/fatamorgana[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/we-are-low-on-numbers[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/human-error[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/immoral-values-yeh-karke-dikhao[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sidechainaudio/immoral-values-go-live-your-life[/SC]

IF YOU LIKE WHAT YOU HEAR AND WANT TO SUPPORT US 
YOU CAN DEFINITELY BUY OUR ALBUM ON BANDCAMP PAGE - https://immoralvalues.bandcamp.com/album/default

AS IT WOULD HELP US IN OUR MUSICAL ENDEAVOURS 

Thank you.


----------



## JoryGriffin

Ludo95 said:


> Here's my new cover of "The count of Tuscany" by Dream Theater ending solo, if you want to check it out:
> v.1
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/countoftuscany1[/SC]
> v.2
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/countoftuscany2[/SC]
> Which one you like the most?



Great choice man. Probably their best track since Scenes From a Memory in my opinion.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jorygriffin/pm01[/SC]

Some prog rock for you.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

While I did this song just a few months ago and I was even happy with it, I decided to do it again knowing I could improve even more with what I've learned since September. Quadtracked Rhythms (Nick Crow 7170, LeCto, Solo C, Wagner Sharp), Dual Cleans (Rednef Twin SimulAnalog, Azurite) and Dual track solos (Pod Farm). Obviously still could use mountains of work but I think it came out very nicely for my work and I'm pretty proud of it. For now.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/dream-theater-pull-me-under-cover-2015[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

New tune dudes! I tuned my old Cort X-TH down to Drop C and now I'm trying to create a nice tone using Overloud TH2 and Redwirez IRs
So here's a demo of Zero by Periphery intro in Drop C instead of Drop Ab to test the tone!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-played-in-drop-c-hard-panned-100[/SC]

and a little bit brighter here:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-intro-played-in-drop-c-sennheiser-md-421-cap-1-in-new-2[/SC]

I'm new to this kind of tone, a Periphery-like tone let me say, so all your advices could be really helpful! ahah


----------



## externalone

External One


----------



## SammyTheBull

Ludo95 said:


> New tune dudes! I tuned my old Cort X-TH down to Drop C and now I'm trying to create a nice tone using Overloud TH2 and Redwirez IRs
> So here's a demo of Zero by Periphery intro in Drop C instead of Drop Ab to test the tone!
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-played-in-drop-c-hard-panned-100[/SC]
> 
> and a little bit brighter here:
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-intro-played-in-drop-c-sennheiser-md-421-cap-1-in-new-2[/SC]
> 
> I'm new to this kind of tone, a Periphery-like tone let me say, so all your advices could be really helpful! ahah


I gave you a follow dude, by the way tight playing, really tight, I'd say clean up the top end a little bit and give it a bit more oomph if you know what I mean, maybe even pick harder, all about technique with that sort of stuff, I'm no expert just trying to help


----------



## SammyTheBull

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sammythebullhunt/eta-carinae[/SC]

My home demos and stuff, all original material, check it out, give me feedback and all!


----------



## BrutalExorcist

My new "band", the first band I've ever played guitar seriously in, first band I've sang for, and I'm the only member. 

Right now just posting short, roughly mixed sound clips, figuring out what works and what doesn't, so nothing remotely spectacular right now. Yes too, I need to practice moar guitar, vocals, mixing, playing in tempo, and other goodies. Definitely for the most part a journey of personal improvement and maintaining sanity, but feel free to drop in and see what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/myopicdin


----------



## Nano

Not really good at this stuff but I'm trying my hardest to learn heaps!
Heres something I did the other day 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lachlanprecordings/spectrum-mixed-mastered-by-lachlan-pickford-written-produced-by-sam-whitaker[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

SammyTheBull said:


> I gave you a follow dude, by the way tight playing, really tight, I'd say clean up the top end a little bit and give it a bit more oomph if you know what I mean, maybe even pick harder, all about technique with that sort of stuff, I'm no expert just trying to help



Thanks dude, appreciated! I'm now following you too! 
I'm new to this kind of tone, let me say "Djenty" tone, and all the advice are really appreciated!
I'm gonna check out your stuff now!


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/paint-it-black-1[/SC]

Updated my cover of Paint It Black!!


----------



## FantasyMetal

https://soundcloud.com/edward-bernard

Here's my SoundCloud page! Some odd covers and original songs as well! I play a blackened death style of rock and roll (some melodic and power metal elements as well). Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mcfleury13

heres a (very) rough mix of my band's (illusions of anathema) song titled "life and time". 
generally speaking, it's a very atmospheric & melodic track, and includes some fun polyrhythms, odd time sigs as well as 2 bludgeoning blast beat sections. 

https://soundcloud.com/mcfleury13/life-and-time-v9


----------



## JEngelking

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/sauronkraut-1[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/stone-chicken-wip[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/rotting-frame[/SC]

Here's some stuff on my Soundcloud, a few songs I intend to put on an album together. No bass on any of them yet, and there's still some tweaking and possible composition stuff to be done.


----------



## Najka

Scary Djenty shredding goodness. Thanks for checking it out!
https://soundcloud.com/dan-schuch

Meowdjent is the actual genre if you were wondering


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/epilogue[/SC]


----------



## Kinzoku

something that is kind of atmospheric i guess 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jonaserixon/vasterasgurka[/SC]


----------



## theprimer

www.soundcloud.com/the_primer . Progressive metalcore for y'all.


----------



## Igi

https://soundcloud.com/ronins-channel


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Since I can't get happy with a recorded tone with my amp/iso cab I thought - what if I do it with the cabinet open? Instead of my normal 3.5 volume I did it at 1 and it was still louder and grittier than normal and my ears are /not/ thanking me after that. With the cabinet open I feel i got more lows and highs and I did a quick test. My playing sucks since I did this is a quick recording test to see how the tone was and I'm still not happy with it. 

At this point I'm unsure if it's my amp or my guitar but it sounds kinda 'hollow' if you get what I mean. I'm unsure what to do and any VST combo I try for this song doesn't sound right either. Maybe I need some new VSTs or something but any tips on how I could improve my tone at all are very, very appreciated. Any amp sim packages or EQ settings or anything would be helpful. As always, quadtracked with my Schecter. I can't determine too much how it sounds compared to the closed cabinet because I don't have any recent recordings of it but on my SC there's a tornado update from December. 

I can play the song, I just can't get a tone that makes me want to record it. It's like a project that I feel will never come to fruition. I'm gonna go rest my ears for a bit.

The intro riff is pretty clumsy the first time it's played but gets a bit better the second-fourth time. I know I shouldn't be making excuses but I was tryna do this as quickly as possible. I guess I'm trying to make my amp sound like something it's not. It's probably just not possible for me to get a Marshally tone out of it. For anyone wondering my settings have my bass pretty low and my mids/treble most of the way up and my presence at 2-3 o clock.



[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-amped-2-14-15[/sc]

Old version: 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-tone-test-12-3[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

@TauSigmaNova
Hey dude, did you use plugins or real stuff on those demos?
Yes, It sounds kinda "hollow", uhm.. maybe your pickups are microphonic, try to speak in front of your pickups and if your voice is gonna come out from your amp, it means that your pickups are microphonic so.

To get a nice metal tone for free I suggest you: 

A Tube screamer plugin first
-TSE808 Tube screamer plugin by TSE, it sounds soo good, try this setting:
Gain at 8 o clock ( just a lil bit)
Tone at 2-3 o clock, it depends on how much top-end you want
Volume at 4 o clock/ max
TSE Audio - Software


Then a good head:
-The Emissary by Ignite Audio Plug-Ins
-LePou Cabs
LePou Plugins
LePou Plugins
-search on google for more...

An Impulse Responses (a.k.a IRs ) loader
-NadIR by Ignite
-LaCab by Lepou

And obviously good IRs, I really like Redwirez ones!

Search on YT for some advice on how to get a cool metal tone, there are some that are pretty nice!
Also Overloud Th2 and Guitar Rig sound nice, but they cost some $$$... start searching and try as many plugins as possible!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

I used my actual amp. I can get a good tone with VSTs but just never one that fits this song. I have all the LePou plugins and some others but I just don't like playing through VSTs as much and I just can't get a good sound for Tornado. I also have a ton of IRs. Alternatively, I have podfarm which sucks but I've been interested in Amplitube. I just don't wanna keep spending money.

Listening to the recording from earlier today with fresher ears: I don't hate it and all, but it's definitely too damn empty.

As far as a decent tone with VSTs: This is probably the best recording tone I've ever had and I think it's all around decent. Skip to around :55 or something till the distortion kicks in.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/dream-theater-pull-me-under-cover-2015 [/sc]


----------



## Furyof

I make oldschool sounding Metalcore I guess
https://soundcloud.com/furyof/sheogorath-the-mad


----------



## Ludo95

TauSigmaNova said:


> I used my actual amp. I can get a good tone with VSTs but just never one that fits this song. I have all the LePou plugins and some others but I just don't like playing through VSTs as much and I just can't get a good sound for Tornado. I also have a ton of IRs. Alternatively, I have podfarm which sucks but I've been interested in Amplitube. I just don't wanna keep spending money.
> 
> Listening to the recording from earlier today with fresher ears: I don't hate it and all, but it's definitely too damn empty.
> 
> As far as a decent tone with VSTs: This is probably the best recording tone I've ever had and I think it's all around decent. Skip to around :55 or something till the distortion kicks in.
> 
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/dream-theater-pull-me-under-cover-2015 [/sc]



It sounds cool man!! 
P.s. I just downloaded TSB-1 Tube Screamer plugin by Ignite and it sounds great, check it out! It gives a really nice attack to the sound!


----------



## oceanicmotion

Not soundcloud but pretty much same thing https://oceanicmotion.bandcamp.com/releases. Techy tremolo metal in the vein of krallice, yellow eyes and i dont even know. Looking for a vocalist too if anyone interested. Been writing songs for a very long time but very new to mixing/producing music.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

https://m.youtube.com/user/Pan3optic3onurl] The Ep preview is something Im working on.

https://m.soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on[/url]


----------



## Noxon

Some 8 string punk rock...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/untitled[/SC]


----------



## KAMI

Hey guys,

So I haven't uploaded something in a while because I've been working on these songs for a while, as well as developing my own style rather than just trying to sound like Haunted Shores.

What do you guys think?


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/crusader[/SC]


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/aye-avast[/SC]


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/the-hitchhiker[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/luc-preston/gnarl[/SC]


----------



## 07adams88

Sure why not. I'm a beginner with all this recording stuff so advice is welcome. I split with my drummer so a lot are only guitar but I am downloading EZDrummer as I type so hopefully I can start making drum tracks for them!

https://soundcloud.com/j_t_mp


----------



## drewfitz11

All the songs ive uploaded except for the first one (i should get around to deleting that old thing) have been recorded with Positive Grid's Bias Desktop. Check it out if your interested in Bias at all! I highly recommend it, affordable and sounds great!

https://soundcloud.com/drew-fitzgerald-music


----------



## DougL

Hey Blokes,

I've just uploaded my album from a couple of years ago.
I recorded all the instruments in my home studio, It's pretty simple heavy rock.
I'm in the process of converting all my new tunes to 8 string so hopefully I will have some new tunes up soon,
Cheers,
Doug

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/downthemountain/dog-suit[/sc]


----------



## lemeker

Just some goofing off, trying to get a feel for Reaper. Been using pro tools for a while. I think I'm going to switch.

I know I still have work to do, but any comments and complaints are fine.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pinchuk/final[/SC]


----------



## YJH

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jo-blin/intuition-full-inst-cover-wip[/SC]

I'm working on full instrument cover of Language I : Intuition by The Contortionist.

This is second time that i upload WIP clip on soundcloud. 

It will be take some time to finish this...


----------



## 3rd iTeration

Awesome thread! There's tons of awesome stuff on here I'll get to check out while I'm working or just for inspiration! Mine is in my signature.


----------



## Noxon

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/dark-horseeight-string-metal-cover[/SC]


----------



## whtSOEver

Two of the latest Demo-Tracks me and my band put together on soundcloud. Everything was recorded at home (drums on an e-kit) and later mixed by our guitarist.

Some progressive stuff!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theoraclemachine/demo-loose-contact[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theoraclemachine/demo-condemned[/SC]


----------



## Kobalt

I decided to record part of a track I began writing last night, and attempted to mix a little bit for the very first time. Not bad for a first time, I find. 

Playing is a bit sloppy, it'll do for now.

FFO thrash metal. ^^

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alxg76/pedigree-mix-test[/SC]


----------



## Saieph

Sloomockadelicetalessiveameripogrungeiveindustrialacanajazz:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saieph/sets/un-mixed[/SC]


----------



## wilch

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wilchelus/the-noise-inside-my-head[/SC]


----------



## Kinzoku

This is something i made with my friend who does the harsh vocals, let me know what you think of it guys  and btw, what genre would u say this song belongs in? 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sozu-2/something[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/damien-evans-7/into-the-abyss[/SC]

New beats yo!


----------



## JmCastor

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/entrust-solo[/SC]

loved this song and this backing track, my feeble attempt at a solo


----------



## AndruwX

Hope you like it guys.

https://soundcloud.com/andy-mar-n-garc-a/demo-7-manyu


----------



## illimmigrant

AndruwX said:


> Hope you like it guys.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/andy-mar-n-garc-a/demo-7-manyu



I think this would sound really awesome with the drums being brought up to match the rest of the mix. It would really add a lot of power. Did you mix them that low on purpose, and did you compare your track to other mixes?

Here's one I just finished producing for a friend from church. It's just a teaser until the full single is released. It's the first time I assume the role of producer. Everything was recorded at my place, mixed and mastered by me. Check out the teaser. No Metal here though! haha.

https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/josh-feldpausch-how-many-times-teaser


----------



## SevenString

Here's my tribute to the late, great Ronnie James Dio.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/leslie-spring/stand-up-and-shout-a-tribute-to-ronnie-james-dio/[/SC]

*Stand Up and Shout!!!*


----------



## Vres

Some excerpt from an unfinished project in the signature. The solos and the first sections in general are from like 2012 (lol) and sound too Special Defects'ish imo. Keep your eyes & ears open for more to come.


----------



## ChasingErin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chasing-erin/subside-by-side[/SC]

Just released an original song off of my upcoming EP. 
Everything done by me. Extremely proud of it. 
Any criticism welcome and greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## metallkrieg

Kinzoku said:


> This is something i made with my friend who does the harsh vocals, let me know what you think of it guys  and btw, what genre would u say this song belongs in?
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sozu-2/something[/SC]



I don't know about genre, but this was refreshing.

The dichotomy between the "clean"/modern music and the harsh, buried vocals is what got me interested. Ideally, for me (as this is all opinion and therefore highly subjective by nature), I'd like to instrumental part to be a little less pristine, a little less clear and perfect.

With some interesting lyrical content (can't comment on that, for obvious reasons ) I think you guys might have some gold in your hands.


----------



## Sdrizis89

https://soundcloud.com/steven-drizis/heroes 

Just an idea i wanted to get down so i wouldn't forget it


----------



## nutsock

Enslaved by Apathy
death metal
enjoy!
https://soundcloud.com/enslaved-by-apathy


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Why do I keep coming back to trying this song? I have 21 different tornado of souls related rendered audio files in my Reaper directory. I've tried to record this song successfully way over a dozen times and still end up at square one with a tone I'm not happy with at all and a bad mix, whether I tried to play it perfectly or not. Either way, here's todays attempt... I haven't been happy with anything I've tried recording since I did that new version of Pull Me Under in January and it's frustrating as all hell. I've abandoned a few recording projects since then out of disappointment since finishing that one. So far I'm still just trying to get a tone I like before going all out hard ass on the performance.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/tornado-midnight-edition[/sc]
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/midnight-edition-guitar-only[/sc]


----------



## ToneLab

SevenString said:


> Here's my tribute to the late, great Ronnie James Dio.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/leslie-spring/stand-up-and-shout-a-tribute-to-ronnie-james-dio/[/SC]
> 
> *Stand Up and Shout!!!*



Excellent tribute to the man!!


----------



## Stereodude

I recently bought a new guitar and made a demotrack about it. Damn it's a beast! Here you go. There is other stuff as well, but pretty old though. What do you think?
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stereodude/schecter-stuff[/SC]

Soundcloud page: https://soundcloud.com/stereodude


----------



## Thrawn

https://soundcloud.com/bolton-mr/crooked-teeth

Used a PRS SE Mushok baritone with EMG 57/66 pickups. Tones are AxeFx Standard. Drums are EzDrummer 2s Vintage kit.


----------



## Daniel13

just a heads up, these aren't really mixed, and most of it i was just throwing in there to fill space.

new song i'm working on now that i can record again, didn't spend much time on it cause i'm still writing it, this is my ibanez src6 in action
https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/opposing-similarities-mix-2

and i goofed around with my acoustic this weekend lol
https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/antiquities


----------



## Sdrizis89

https://soundcloud.com/steven-drizis/sugarriffs


----------



## Unlocker

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/lookkii/beasts-of-the-beyond[/sc]


----------



## aolol

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/daouwu/untitled-pp-jan15[/SC]

guitar driven pop punk?


----------



## Moloch

Sloppily recorded tone test for my Bugera 6260 recorded using an Sm57 using some Burzum Riffs. I use a Pod hd bean for effects, for this clip I didn't use a fake TS or line6 drive to tighten the amp up, was going for a raw sound, with loads of distortion. 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/burzum[/sc]
EQ on guitars is mostly just a LP/HP and a few very slight cuts at around 400hz and 800hz. Very little compression on the master bus btw.

Same mic position but I used an overdrive to tighten the amp up and a tiny bit more eq
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/short-test[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

Hey! Two weeks ago I bought a Kemper profiler amp in rack version, and it sounds nice so far. 
Now I'm trying to get a nice ""djenty"" tone: I want it to be round and with plenty of attack but without getting a too harsh on the highs and I have to say that it isn't that easy to do it... I'm trying to figure how to make it sounds cool though 
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-intro-played-in-drop-c-new-m0sha-kemper-tone[/sc]
I used my "old" Cort X-TH loaded with EMG 81-85, which are too much compressed for my tastes, and the KPA connected to my Roland Quad Capture UA-55 audio interface through s/pdif connection to get the best sound quality.
I played the intro of Zer0 by Periphery in Drop C instead of Ab simply 'cause I don't have a 7 sting guitar ahah ( I sold my main guitar to get the kemper and for now I have to use my cort tuned in Drop C).
Tell me your thoughts!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with the AxeFx II....I really like this tone for some reason. 

HBE on L, Recto and 5153 mix on R....much thanks to SSO member Shask for his enormous help in all matters Axe. Thanks, brother. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/rhythmtone[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

steinmetzify said:


> Messing around with the AxeFx II....I really like this tone for some reason.
> 
> HBE on L, Recto and 5153 mix on R....much thanks to SSO member Shask for his enormous help in all matters Axe. Thanks, brother.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/rhythmtone[/SC]



The staticy cable adds a lovely dimension to the chugs.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Right?! Wouldn't be the same otherwise....and if not for the static it'd be ....in perfect, and we can't have that....

EDIT...figured it out. Not cables, batteries or whatever. Too much on the patch. Works perfect now.


----------



## burl

https://soundcloud.com/ming-wen-1
huh....... random recording hahah


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ludo95 said:


> Hey! Two weeks ago I bought a Kemper profiler amp in rack version, and it sounds nice so far.
> Now I'm trying to get a nice ""djenty"" tone: I want it to be round and with plenty of attack but without getting a too harsh on the highs and I have to say that it isn't that easy to do it... I'm trying to figure how to make it sounds cool though
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/periphery-zero-intro-played-in-drop-c-new-m0sha-kemper-tone[/sc]
> I used my "old" Cort X-TH loaded with EMG 81-85, which are too much compressed for my tastes, and the KPA connected to my Roland Quad Capture UA-55 audio interface through s/pdif connection to get the best sound quality.
> I played the intro of Zer0 by Periphery in Drop C instead of Ab simply 'cause I don't have a 7 sting guitar ahah ( I sold my main guitar to get the kemper and for now I have to use my cort tuned in Drop C).
> Tell me your thoughts!



Dude I'm away from my comp/headphones so I just listened on my phone....this is BADASS. I can't wait to get home and throw it on with some good listening devices. Sick.


----------



## Steinmetzify

burl said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ming-wen-1
> huh....... random recording hahah



Randomly chose Project 001 on your page. You got some chaotic greatness going on man. What's your chain like and what are you using? Diggin this....


----------



## babbz

Heres mine. Record under my name. quite a few completed tracks.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/jadetelegraph1_zjc[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/jade-telegraph-pt2-w-zachcarpenter[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/persisresis-zjc[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

steinmetzify said:


> Dude I'm away from my comp/headphones so I just listened on my phone....this is BADASS. I can't wait to get home and throw it on with some good listening devices. Sick.



Hey man, thanks but I find it to be maybe too much "metallic" sounding ( I should lower the presence a lil bit)... I'm working on a new tone right now 
I got the kemper only 1 months ago, so I still need to know how it works properly and how to improve the tone so 
P.s. Eventually I got the kemper instead of a 7 string guitar, nether KM-7 nor JL-7 for me so  ahah


----------



## burl

steinmetzify said:


> Randomly chose Project 001 on your page. You got some chaotic greatness going on man. What's your chain like and what are you using? Diggin this....



eh.....i dont know what do u mean by "chain", i am using strandberg for project 001 and using axe fx2 and a self built preset, i dont do mixing which makes my song sounds like ...., because i dont know how to do that  but still thx for listening!


----------



## Ludo95

New demo!
I've just learnt the intro of Rose of Sharyn by KSE and so I used it to test a new profile of the Randall Satan on my kemper!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/kse-rose-of-sharyn-intro-cover-w-randall-satan-kemper-profile-backing-track-lil-lower[/SC]


----------



## QuantumCybin

I can't get enough of Omnisphere, and it's been bringing out a completely different side of my creativity (if you can call it that  ) 

Woke up this morning and was noodling on my keyboard and came up with a pretty simple riff. Expanded upon it after I got home from work and came up with this. I'll be adding to it when I have more time. Thanks to anyone who listens. It gives me an Aphex Twin vibe, which makes sense because I've had him on repeat the last few days. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/ascendance[/SC]


----------



## Daniel13

a couple new recordings of old songs, getting better at recording still terrible though lol

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/72a

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-colvin-13/1374-bc


----------



## Ludo95

Now I recorded Rose Of Sharyn's intro using a Mesa Dual Rectifier kemper profile and a backing track instead of the original track!
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/sets/kse-rose-of-sharyn-intro-cover[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

BTW i'm listening to your stuff and it sounds great dudes, I'll try to give a follow to all of you


----------



## Noxon

Here is my latest offering. I think my production has improved quite a bit. Let me know what you think...
[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/ephemeris[/SC]


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Noxon said:


> Here is my latest offering. I think my production has improved quite a bit. Let me know what you think...
> [SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/ephemeris[/SC]



I think the instrumental style intro should be at the end of the song, that being the heavy bit.


----------



## Daniel13

Ludo95 said:


> BTW i'm listening to your stuff and it sounds great dudes, I'll try to give a follow to all of you



ah i just put two and two together lol feel free to leave some critiques all my music is works in progress and still relearning how to record. thanks for the follow btw


----------



## Ludo95

I got a new tone using a new Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier profile I tweaked a lil bit!
I didn't use the original DIs, I played it myself as this riff helps a lot for downpicking technique!
Double tracked
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/kse-rose-of-sharyn-intro-cover-w-mesa-boogie-dual-rectifier-kemepr-profile-4[/SC]

Quad tracked ( wat)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/kse-rose-of-sharyn-intro-cover-quad-tracked-w-mesa-boogie-dual-rectifier-kemper-profile[/SC]

The Quad tracked version sounds huge in my opinion, I like it a lot!


----------



## Deepcut

I did a song It's not actually finished synths need work guitar is still a bit scratchy probably too much distortion, I hate the first minute way to wimpy and slow but yea but nah but yea n stuff..... 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/painkiller-rough[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

burl said:


> eh.....i dont know what do u mean by "chain", i am using strandberg for project 001 and using axe fx2 and a self built preset, i dont do mixing which makes my song sounds like ...., because i dont know how to do that  but still thx for listening!


 
That's what I meant, I wanted to know what you were using. Sounds good to me, man.

Axe ToneMatch of a Kemper profile from a friend; just doing that Riffs and Beards thing again:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/axefxkemper[/SC]


----------



## burl

steinmetzify said:


> That's what I meant, I wanted to know what you were using. Sounds good to me, man.
> 
> Axe ToneMatch of a Kemper profile from a friend; just doing that Riffs and Beards thing again:
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/axefxkemper[/SC]



sounds great&#65292; but if u want a more aggressive tone&#65292; u can try modify ur EQ between 1k to 4k&#65292; lower the buzz sound and boost that aggressive feeling&#65292; also add a comp plug in in ur DAW. That s what ive done for my tone.


----------



## JEngelking

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/oceansbuiltonsinkingships/mile-zero-vocal-cover-snippet[/SC]

Here's a bit of a Periphery vocal cover I recorded. This is first time I've ever posted my vocal recordings in a public forum so go easy on me, please.  I've gotten good feedback from the select people I've shown my recordings to, but I've still got improving to do to get to where I want to be. 

Edit: got temporarily removed for copyright, I'll have to figure this or and reupload when I can.


----------



## shpence

Posted! 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shpence/quixotic-carvin-hh2-w-juggernauts[/SC]

I really dig having people's stuff in one place; I'm finding a lot of cool music on here. Good idea to start this.


----------



## Ludo95

New tone test! This time I used a Laney Ironheart profile on my kemper by sinmix.. I kinda like it, it has a nice clarity ! I've just read that KSE used this amp on their latest album so I had the idea to check out this Laney IH Pack by sinmix 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/kse-rose-of-sharyn-intro-cover-w-laney-ironheart-kemper-profile-by-sinmix[/SC]
( I played the usual ROS intro riff btw... I'm studying "In due Time" though, so maybe on the next test I'll play it ahah!)

Yes, It's really inspiring listening to all of your demos, keep it up guys!


----------



## Deepcut

I have an earlier mix and one that "Should" be better to me it sounds slightly tighter but this is soundcloud and the quality is ...., so the differnce has diminished some what, and I changed I few parts a little.

Which one sounds better? 

Old:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/painkiller-rough[/SC]

New and hopefully improved:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/painkiller-remix[/SC]


----------



## vladimirlehtinen

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/blastbearsound/second-to-sun-spirit-of-kusoto[/SC]

Check out guitar sound, guys


----------



## Deepcut

Chokkapper said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/blastbearsound/second-to-sun-spirit-of-kusoto[/SC]
> 
> Check out guitar sound, guys



Everything sounds Great to me, other then the Bass sounds a little robotic that's about it.

What's the signal path/gear used on the guitar, sounds really good


----------



## DeathMentaL

New single
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tupperware-party-massacre/tupperware-party-massacre-end-of-days[/SC]

My best song I wrote
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tupperware-party-massacre/the-suffering[/SC]


----------



## vladimirlehtinen

Deepcut said:


> Everything sounds Great to me, other then the Bass sounds a little robotic that's about it.
> 
> What's the signal path/gear used on the guitar, sounds really good



It is a Ibanez RGD 7421 on Focusrite 2i2 in linear input and some VST plugins.


----------



## gunslingerjh

Made a cover of the recent soundclip Bulb made.

Used my custom RG8 with D-Activator pickups and Ibanez gsr205 for this.
Used a pod hd500 for tone and recording.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/pod-hd500-v26-rhythm-patch-test-clip[/sc]


----------



## Kobalt

Nothing fancy, just some riffs I came up with, this afternoon...they are ripping. I guess I got a new song in the making!

Also slowly learning the ropes of Studio One and mixing. Criticism appreciated. 

(only guitars)
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/alxg76/new-drop-d-song-riffs-dual-tracked[/sc]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with the Axe instead of doing homework....was trying out things I never would have thought to, just because everyone keeps saying 'try stuff you normally wouldn't'....this is my GT LP in drop D with A4s in it and a Dumble preset. If you don't know what a Dumble is it's ok, I'm old and listen to Santana:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/dumblelespaul[/SC]


----------



## JEngelking

KingVee said:


> Nothing fancy, just some riffs I came up with, this afternoon...they are ripping. I guess I got a new song in the making!
> 
> Also slowly learning the ropes of Studio One and mixing. Criticism appreciated.
> 
> (only guitars)
> [sc]https://soundcloud.com/alxg76/new-drop-d-song-riffs-dual-tracked[/sc]



Tight playing man, sounds good!


----------



## Kobalt

JEngelking said:


> Tight playing man, sounds good!


I made a picking mistake on the right track, near the end, but I couldn't bother recording a new take just for that. 

Thanks.


----------



## burl

https://soundcloud.com/ming-wen-1/project-003
something new comes up, not mixing job as usual(i really got no idea how to do that)


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/untitled[/SC]
hey guys some feedback would be welcomed did some recording
thru line 6


----------



## Deepcut

yes it's rough 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jamie-denham-2/dead-eva[/SC]


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Hey, everyone!
Here are few of my recent mixes, what do you think?
(Drums are raw midi, so they sound robotic)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/behemoth-ov-fire-and-the-void-mixing-practice[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/black-and-blue-instrumental-mixtest[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/meshuggah-demiurge-mixing-practice[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/mixture-20-mixtest-clip[/SC]


----------



## jerm

Let me know what you think about this Progressive Melodic Death Metal! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/tomorrows-sun-may-19-2015-mix[/SC]


----------



## Apatheosis

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/apatheosis[/SC]


----------



## noise in my mind

and shameless self promotion....go! 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/noiseinmymind/neononica[/SC]


----------



## illimmigrant

I posted a teaser of this a while back, and forgot to post the full song.
This is my first full on production, recording, mixing and mastering piece of music. A friend from the local church had some music written so I asked if he'd be interested in recording it. He had the song written on acoustic guitar, but I felt it could use all the energy from electrics, bass and drums. So we gave it a go and this is what it ended up being.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/josh-feldpausch-how-many-times[/SC]

Vocals and acoustic guitars were tracked through my Blue Blueberry microphone into a saffire pro 40 The room was completely untreated at the time. Guitars and Bass were Axe FX and the drums are a blend of Rock Warehouse, Avatar, and Metal Machine samples.


----------



## Masoo2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/drums-and-bass-vst-test-please-critique[/SC]

Just a bass/drum test of a mix that I am finishing using the stems to Dream Scales by I Am Singularity.

Opinions?


----------



## wilch

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/wilchelus/moments-of-clarity[/sc]

Just a little 80's metal guitar jam.


----------



## QuantumCybin

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/a-hidden-world[/SC]

Made this in Omnisphere 2 a couple weeks ago


----------



## jerm

need some thoughts!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/tomorrows-sun-may-30-2015-mix[/SC]


----------



## Chronograph

A new tune. Proggy, as usual. 

https://soundcloud.com/chronograph/organized-rhythmic-patterns


----------



## garithulu

Here's my soundcloud space hope you like it guys! (Progressive Metal)

https://soundcloud.com/garitos-e-thulu


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/the-matt-squatch/ii-w-vocals[/SC]
I just made a thread of this but I figure the song will get more views here. This is my first shot at recording/mixing vocals. I'd really love some feedback on the whole thing! 

@Germ, rad atmosphere. I really wanna play Super Smash Bro's to this sh1t.  The mix is a little cloudy if that makes sense. But it does sound huge. I wish I could get mine that fat.

@Quantam, I dig it. It reminds me of something Jake Bowen might put out. Super future space theme. I also really like the vocal synth!


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/athena[/SC]

Hi.
This track is done through various processing of compression and chorusing for the lead Grand tune, same goes for guitars as well. For percussion i used kontakt samples. let me know what you think.

Softs & Gear used:
Cubase
uad - apollo twin
Simpleton
P&M
Kontakt
line6 po


----------



## mbise1993

Just finished this up yesterday, any and all critiques are welcome! Also, if anybody would be interested in doing some vocals for stuff like this, hit me up
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/insertcoolbandnamehere/darker-song[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Ive just switched from using a HD500 to reamp plugins and started finalizing work on an opening track for an EP.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/deep-sleep-master[/SC]

Using Cubase, Schecter Omen 7, Stirling 4 string with warwick 175 for Drop A/G tunings. Reamping with Lepou and Ignite recab.


----------



## DougL

Hey Blokes,
here's a new song of mine , a bit different , guitar finger picked on a detuned ibanez prestige. Recorded at my home studio

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/downthemountain/long-night[/sc]


and an old metal song of mine 


[sc]https://soundcloud.com/downthemountain/in-my-grasp[/sc]


----------



## Noxon

...


----------



## Casper777

Here is a new song from my band Newtone... it's called "Green Fairy".. which is the name given to a local alcool in my country 

https://soundcloud.com/newtone-geneva/green-fairy


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/the-abstractor-solo-mixdown[/SC]

A new one underway.


----------



## Noxon

Why not a Dr. Dre cover? 

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/forgot-about-dre-metal-cover-explicit[/SC]


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/chicken-sandwich-explicit[/SC]

First try of recording vocals!


----------



## Deception

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/exmersionmusic/actuality[/SC]
In progress, needs vocals!


----------



## babbz

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andr-babb/celestialguilttrip[/SC]

*Newly finished track.*


----------



## Noxon

My latest effort. It is my best mix yet to date. Still not perfect so if anyone wants to rip it apart, please do. I need the advice.

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/eleutheria[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

My first rendition of The Swimmer by Amidst The Grave's Demons (Jarrod Alonge)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/jarrod-alonge-the-swimmer-cover-test-1[/SC]


----------



## onefourn

I didn't see this post before posting my track on its own. Anyway.

https://soundcloud.com/thealianmartiansproject

More tracks to come very soon.


----------



## raxter

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/gone-for-good[/SC]
Newest song, kinda a part 2 to another song of mine.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Opinions on the mix please. Working title and in the middle of writing this.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/roam-development-1[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Pan3optic3on said:


> Opinions on the mix please. Working title and in the middle of writing this.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/roam-development-1[/SC]



I like that a lot. Sounds great!


Here is another one. Finally finished a song I've been working on forever....

[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/the-force-majeure[/SC]

Happy 1000th post to me!


----------



## raxter

More stuff
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/salad-ass-working-title[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/obscure-delusion-pt1[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Hey dudes, I've just finished my exams at school and now I'm finally free ahaha 
So I recorded two demos using the kemper and my Cort X-TH! 
A raw demo of Stricken by Disturbed using a Peavey 6505+ profile by Marco Cudan (Origin Audio)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/disturbed-stricken-demo-test-w-peavey-6505-kemper-profile-volume[/SC]

Pull me Under by Dream Theater's intro in Standard D using a Mark V profile

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-pull-me-under-intro-d-standard-w-kemper-chp-mark-v-profile[/SC]


----------



## SaturdayMorningSnuff

https://soundcloud.com/ryou4eighty6


Bullet Facts About Saturday Morning Snuff

*First band to use 6,7,8 and 9 string guitars on an album. 
*Band is passed along like a disease. There is only one member at a time and the sole member changes with each album. 
* Previous musician died of substance complications before completing his album. There is one copy, out of respect it has been shelved indefinitely. 
* Band has operated on two different continents. 
*None of the artists who do an album will ever mention their names. This is ego-less art at its finest. 
* No pictures of any band member will ever appear in public. If so, rights are lost and the album will be attributed to a completely different musician. Stems will be confiscated, musician....consolidated.
* Musician has a year to complete the project. Musician cannot work with anyone and must be proficient with recording, mastering, guitars, bass, synths, drums, DAWS, sampling and artwork.
* Recognition, financial gain and accolades are unimportant and frowned upon. 
*There is a small governing body that looks over the rules and maintains adherence to bylaws.
Saturday Morning Snuff, a bummer of a band to be in. 
DOGMA 2015


----------



## JmCastor

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/jem-solo[/SC]
Just got a 2006 JEM from Rich and this is how she sounds!
NGD to come later but here is something from when i was giving her a full cleanup


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with a drumjam on another forum and this popped out....dug it at first but now it sounds kind of bro metal to me...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/summertimeriffs[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

I've just recorded a cover of Stricken by Disturbed using a backing-track!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/disturbed-stricken-cover-w-peavey-6505-kemper-profile[/SC]

and here you have a cover of Rose Of Sharyn intro using a Bogner Uberschall profile as well!
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/rose-of-sharyn-killswitch-engage-intro-w-bogner-uberschall-kemper-profile[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Just a quick mix of some stems I had in my hard drive

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/storm-the-sky-illusionist-mixmaster[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Redid this using some Marshall sims....still really don't like it. Gonna mess around with it for a bit and try to turn it into something, but I have little hope lol....it sounds better like this, more thrashy, but it still sounds like something Godsmack would write...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/nobrotake2[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Redid this again....I HATE throwing away riffs. Used a Recto Orange this time, cut the gain a bunch. I like this take a lot better. Still nowhere near perfect, but I can work with this.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/rectoorange[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Sounds cool man! Maybe the tone it's too dark and scooped, typical of the Recto, but it's really nice though!
BTW yesterday night I recorded a new cover of The Count of Tuscany by Dream Theater intro ( the first solo ).. it's been a while, I miss playing/recording DT solos ahaha I played it in Standard D though
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-the-count-of-tuscany-intro-cover-in-drop-c-w-diezel-vh4bogner-uberkab-kemper-profile[/SC]

I used a profile of a Diezel VH4 loaded with a Bogner uberkab!


----------



## Masoo2

Did someone say Green Day?

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/green-day-basket-case-mixmaster[/SC]

Ludo: Nice lead tone, just a bit too dark/bass heavy for my tastes (Then again I'm not a fan of DT's tone except the cleans)


----------



## Ludo95

Thanks man, yes, the VH4 is a pretty dark sounding head, I'll try to mess around it to get a more balanced tone!  

Cool cover man though!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Ludo: thanks for the input man. 

Your DT cover just popped on my SC feed. I dig it, it's different and different is good. I really like the VH4 tones on the Kemper, the ones on the Axe suck lol.


----------



## mickrich

New track by the prolific Sonus Mortis
I finished mixing the new EP on Saturday.
Mixing dense symphonic metal in drop A# ain't easy 
Unboosted channel 3 of EVH 5150 to recto cab cut through best.
Leads are on ts808 boosted 6505.
57 and 421 into API mic preamps.
Bass is Warwick thumb bass into Darkglass B7K.
Drums are EZDrummer Made of Metal with added samples.
Strings etc are all from Reason.
Vocals recorded with Studio Projects T3 valve mic.
Drawmer 1968me bus compressor slammed 8dB.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sonus-mortis/end-of-days-new-song-2015[/SC]

This is a one man project. He only released an album recently and has this new EP coming out in a few weeks. 
Here is a review for the recent album.
Sonus Mortis


----------



## Ludo95

Thanks guys!  Your demos sound great!

BTW, new demo! this time with a PRS Archon profile. I played a lil bit of Indestructible by Disturbed
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/disturbed-indestructible-demo-test-w-prs-archon-kemper-profile-1[/SC]


----------



## sonder

Just a snippet--still have automation and tweaking to do.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/peter-wiggin-2/unworthy-master-tone-2[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

sonder said:


> Just a snippet--still have automation and tweaking to do.
> https://soundcloud.com/peter-wiggin-2/unworthy-master-tone-2
> How do I embed Soundcloud files in a post? Thanks!



You have to put [SC ] before the link and [/SC ] after it ( without the blank space between the C and the ] )!


----------



## MrSleepwalker

I would appreciate any advices and suggestions 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/samina-revisited[/SC]

Also here are DIs if anyone would like to mix em: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ml1yluhhvmw44w/Samina DI.rar?dl=0


----------



## Metal Guitarist

A quick mix I made. Experimenting with bass drops 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metalguitaristpsycho/short-metal-mix-w-bassdrop[/SC]


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

Couple of old song ideas I hope to finish sometime soon:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/23-demo[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/15-demo[/SC]

Mix sounds like arse, but I wanted to post something.


----------



## thrashdeath

Heya!

im pretty much new to this forum but i might as well share couple of demos i recorded with my seven string guitar, tell me what you think! i need tips too 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thrash-death-1/chuggy2[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/thrash-death-1/chuggy[/SC]


thanks! hope you like it


----------



## Nick

some black metal!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nick-collins-7/adm5[/SC]


----------



## illimmigrant

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/heavy-covermix-test[/SC]

Had a little time to try out some different tones and mixing techniques to see how big a mix I could get compared to Nolly's old "Heavy" mix test.


----------



## schwiz

A little demo I've been working on. Southern rock style.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/schwizbeats/chicken-n-grits[/SC]


----------



## blubaruboxer

my newest:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-a-view-through-the-looking-glass[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Really nice demos guys!
Yesterday I recorded a new demo using my Cort X-TH which I tuned from Drop C up to Standard E ( no more Disturbed or KSE stuff so) ! Here it is:
It's basically the intro solo of Surrounded by Dream Theater! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/ll-nienties-finest-kemper-profile-demo[/SC]


----------



## Rap Hat

So it's been quite a while since I've posted any new music on the ss forums, I think the last stuff was a pickup shootout (XBar, DA8, A80). I've been doing lots of recording in the meantime, released an album and an EP under my electronic project, and am currently doing a huge dump of Slothful Bong tracks that have never been put out there. Like always, there's probably something for everyone; I do so many different styles that if one track isn't what you like, the next one will probably be the polar opposite. I'm aiming for at least one new track a week, but it's been more like 3-4 a week, so if you like this stuff, check back often!

Here's some new stuff:
Lost and Content (v2) - first song I ever wrote on a 7, back in 2004, now redone on an 8.
CE22 Echoplex - a toolish style thing, I guess?
Koloss influenced riff + tapping - I know, the main riff is ripped off from Meshuggah, but just listen. It quickly diverges from that.

There are probably 5 more new ones on the Soundcloud, so explore if you're so inclined! And for peeps that haven't checked out the old stuff, there's lots of pickup tests, tone trials and general weirdness.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Really dug the CE22 Echoplex tune man....got a serious Tool vibe going on but decidedly yours. Really cool.


----------



## Ludo95

New demos using a Friedman Smallbox 50W profile... it sounds really nice and crisp!

The Looking glass intro:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-the-looking-glass-intro-demo-w-friedman-smallbox-kemper-profile[/SC]

Overture 1928 first solo
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-overture-1928-first-solo-cover-w-friedman-smallbox-50-kemper-profile[/SC]

Dream Theater noodling..
1) [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-noodling-demo-w-friedman-smallbox-kemper-profiles[/SC]
2) [SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-noodling[/SC]


----------



## Vres

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/pink-guy-gibe-de-pusi-b0ss-crushmetal-version-new-one[/SC]


----------



## oakentower

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/slicepaperdavid/black-swamp-ash[/SC]


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with different EQ stuff, thanks to our boy Noxon. This is my baritone in open B and a patch on the Axe that's a passable bass preset:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/mixtest[/SC]



Drums by InsidiousAudio cause IA rules hard...


----------



## DamienE7

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shalashaska-4/brevity-4[/SC]

testing the waters with my new Roland System 1


----------



## itll_be_ok

My demos and covers. I'd be very grateful for any suggestions and advices.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/ibanez-rg8-test[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/prs-mike-mushok-baritone-dimarzio-dominion-test[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/limp-bizkit-itll-be-ok-instrumental-cover[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/staind-cant-believe-instrumental-cover[/SC]


----------



## Basilisk

Hey guys, I've done a quick mix test with my Kemper, what do you guys think?

Any advice would be great  
https://soundcloud.com/pevanniproductions/dj0nt-groove


----------



## TedEH

Can't remember if I've shared this here yet, but if not, here it is: random Opeth jam. Try to ignore all the weird vocal junk, I'm not always a fan of my own voice so I tend to a cover it up with weird processing to make it easier to listen to myself.  Drums are some midi I found online 'cause I was too lazy to play it myself, fixed up in some places and run through superior. Guitars are all the Mark V:25 (cab clone), bass is direct, vocals through a CAD m179.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/somethingunnamed/windowpane3[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Did some quick mixes on two short covers, link to the guitarist in the descriptions if you want to mix the stems too.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/the-afterimage-o-n-y-x-joe-lauletta-mixmaster[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/texas-in-july-shallow-point-joe-lauletta-mixmaster[/SC]


----------



## Martis93

Yo. So I usually write progressive music with influences from jazz, ambient, rock, metal, electronic music. Lots of guitars as it is my primary instrument. Hope you guys like it! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/martynaseidukevicius[/SC]


----------



## raxter

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/distant1[/SC]
This song kinda builds up all to the end.
Please like the song or say something about it so I know people actually give a listen to my stuff. 
Usually when I share songs I feel like people ignore it.


----------



## Noxon

raxter said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/distant1[/SC]
> This song kinda builds up all to the end.
> Please like the song or say something about it so I know people actually give a listen to my stuff.
> Usually when I share songs I feel like people ignore it.



Unfortunately, it seems to be really hard to get your stuff noticed around here. It's not just you, man. It happens to all of us. Unless your name is bulb, or you record your track with with a hot at the moment guitar, no one really pays attention. There is a handful of us that do though. Just don't expect a a bunch of feed back. You may get some plays/likes, but comments can be hard to come by. Don't get discouraged though. Keep posting. Interact on some other areas on the forum. Get people familiar with you. Keep sharing your songs and riffs. People will start to check them out. It can be a slow process, but keep at it.

I really dig your track BTW. The build up to the end is cool. Very vibe-y and atmospheric.


----------



## raxter

Noxon said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to be really hard to get your stuff noticed around here. It's not just you, man. It happens to all of us. Unless your name is bulb, or you record your track with with a hot at the moment guitar, no one really pays attention. There is a handful of us that do though. Just don't expect a a bunch of feed back. You may get some plays/likes, but comments can be hard to come by. Don't get discouraged though. Keep posting. Interact on some other areas on the forum. Get people familiar with you. Keep sharing your songs and riffs. People will start to check them out. I can be a slow process, but keep at it.
> 
> I really dig your track BTW. The build up to the end is cool. Very vibe-y and atmospheric.



Dude, thanks a lot for replying!


----------



## Rap Hat

Noxon said:


> Unfortunately, it seems to be really hard to get your stuff noticed around here. It's not just you, man. It happens to all of us. Unless your name is bulb, or you record your track with with a hot at the moment guitar, no one really pays attention. There is a handful of us that do though. Just don't expect a a bunch of feed back. You may get some plays/likes, but comments can be hard to come by. Don't get discouraged though. Keep posting. Interact on some other areas on the forum. Get people familiar with you. Keep sharing your songs and riffs. People will start to check them out. I can be a slow process, but keep at it.
> 
> I really dig your track BTW. The build up to the end is cool. Very vibe-y and atmospheric.



Yeah, generally it's really hard to build a base of listeners unless you're showing off something that's new or hot at the moment. My soundcloud is the perfect example of this: Lace Xbar clips got tons of listens since I was one of the first people to review the 4.5" bar here, but my other songs have a bit less. It also can take some time for a song to propagate through the internet. I may go months with only a dozen plays, then it'll slowly build up.

As we're part of a brand new thing - home recording at this level of quality with the ability to share and collaborate around the world is super recent - it's up to the listeners to seek out music that they like, there's no billboard charts for home recordings yet. It's down to random chance whether someone will happen to click on a link to one song versus another. And getting feedback is even harder. It's worth getting adept at understanding why certain songs or clips seem to be a hit. Could be the tone, could be the arrangement, or the recording quality. But when you've noticed it, you can work it into your own music so people are more likely to say "ahh cool!"

And why we do it has a lot to do with the exposure too. I record because it's fun and I can make stuff I want to hear. I'm not trying to get a message out or anything, and if even one person finds what I do really cool that's more than enough. For someone who wants to do this as a living, you've got a lot of legwork to do, but it's not impossible. Pimp your riffs, make funny videos, do whatever seems to get listens.

E: *raxter*, I gave your song a listen. Same advice that I have to give to myself a lot - sometimes something as simple as a lfo-filtered noise in the background during minimalist parts can keep attention on the song and get people trying to predict what's coming next. I like it, the intro is reminiscent of Porcupine Tree, while the riff evolution is spot on post-metal.


----------



## Descent

My solo project:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/highenergyfracture-ver4mix3-master1[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/egregore-new-world-lunacy[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/egregoreband/hive-mind[/SC]

My band stuff (prog. metal):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/descentintomadness/sets/descent-into-madness-blindfold[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/vildhjarta-all-these-feelings-quick-covermixmaster[/SC]

thall.


----------



## Korbain

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/korbaink7/black-and-blue-1[/SC]

Just finished this up the other day, been a while since i recorded! Hope its not all bad


----------



## Ludo95

Cool stuff right there guys!

btw, I've just recorded a new Dream Theater cover demo using my kemper..! 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-innocence-faded-demo-w-evh-5150-iii-kemper-profile[/SC]


----------



## Thedoglooksout

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/199222268&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true"></iframe>

https://soundcloud.com/thesoglooksout/the-amazing-stitch

So much for the Tele, here`s some 7string-stuff:

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/213649077&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true"></iframe>

https://soundcloud.com/thesoglooksout/stony-coral


----------



## Thedoglooksout

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/thesoglooksout/the-amazing-stitch[/sc]

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/thesoglooksout/stony-coral[/sc]

sorry , here`s the embedded version...


----------



## QuantumCybin

Lots of cool stuff on here! I made another track using Omnisphere 2...I wouldn't exactly say it's complete but I am happy with how it turned out. The most fun for me was the second half of the track where it switches to 8th notes on the hi-hat...making that bass riff sync up to the kick drum was groovy 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/quantummottle/the-rain[/SC]


----------



## itll_be_ok

Another track

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/riffs-1[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Some 0's this time around

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/emmure-demons-with-ryu-mix-and-master[/SC]

and some Volumes.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/volumes-the-mixture-mix-and-master[/SC]


----------



## asetic

https://soundcloud.com/asetic
Here's mine.
I try to put out decent quality demos as frequently as I can.


----------



## Masoo2

asetic said:


> https://soundcloud.com/asetic
> Here's mine.
> I try to put out decent quality demos as frequently as I can.



Gave a quick listen to all of your tracks, great stuff man!


----------



## asetic

Masoo2 said:


> Gave a quick listen to all of your tracks, great stuff man!



Thank you


----------



## jerm

New mix to my death metal project

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/tomorrows-sun-mix-aug-22-2015-2[/SC]


----------



## oakentower

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/slicepaperdavid/mystic-red-ii[/SC]Recorded this today, drum tracks to be added soon


----------



## mickrich

New track for Graveyard Dirt.
Classic death/doom along the lines of early Paradise Lost.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/trackmixstudio/graveyard-dirt-her-haunting-smile[/SC]


----------



## stevexc

I made this

https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/folk-metal-better-mix

Currently working (very very slowly) on re-recording it in E standard because I can't be arsed to tune my bass down a step. Also currently writing the, uh, rest of it. It'll happen. This'll be my Time.

Minus the hype.

I also did this. It's nothing special.

https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/pelicanripoff


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Messed around with my keyboard and started what I think is going to be a whole song
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/piano-thing[/SC]


----------



## gpbarnett

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gbarnett/vader-bluesish-demo[/SC]

Finally made a recording with my fretless Kiesel Edition Vader "Mystique"


----------



## Radau

Did a mixtest with my new RGD2127, stock pickups have to go though haha.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/therealandrewcameron/nocturne-tesseract[/SC]


----------



## Megaikke

Hi guys. Currently finishing up our EP, hopefully out before the end of the year. We've just released a demo track titled "Don" which will feature on the EP. It will be followed shortly by a 2nd track which we aim to use in order to audition for a vocalist and guitarist. The 2nd track will follow within the next month. 



Soundcloud
https://soundcloud.com/weareshipoftheseus/don-ep-demo


----------



## BrutalExorcist

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/myopicdin/horizon-guitarix-new-tone[/SC]

A quick tone demo, guitar -> Engl E530 -> Guitarix (Linux native) 12AX7 + master 6V6 amp, neutral settings -> Engl slant cab & SM57 IR I found via the internet. Still need to get studio monitors and other goodies, but the tone search is getting towards coffee's for closers only.


----------



## cubix

A few tracks from our album, you can find us on SoundCloud, iTunes, Google Play and more  Hope you enjoy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spring_of_86/06-uncertainty?in=spring_of_86/sets/spring-of-86-full-album[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spring_of_86/08-its-a-matter-of-time?in=spring_of_86/sets/spring-of-86-full-album[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spring_of_86/09-all-over-the-physical-ironi?in=spring_of_86/sets/spring-of-86-full-album[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spring_of_86/04-no-tread?in=spring_of_86/sets/spring-of-86-full-album[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Got bored, started to get into this kind of music (Downtempo Deathcore? Slam?), made a quick cover.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/traitors-malignant-short-guitar-cover[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Decided to make another cover quick cover, this time the song We are creating at this moment, what our tomorrow will be by Flux Conduct (John Browne)

This time, however, I did drums (midi) and bass too.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/flux-conduct-we-are-creating-at-this-moment-what-our-tomorrow-will-be-short-cover[/SC]


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers

First time recording with my new POD HD500. Sorry for the .... ups, no EQ or something like that (I don't even know how to use it hahahaha) 
Next time i'll raise the volume a bit.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alvarorodrigueo/sunbather-demo-ish-bull....[/SC]


----------



## rohan daniel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rohdan/echonation-better-have-my-moneyremix[/SC]

gear used:
englfireball
uad quadcore
1176
LA2A
WAVES JJP's for bass
FABFILTER - saturn
ESP sc207 - 7string guitar
cubase
pod hd 500


----------



## Moloch

https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/igniteredwirez
Short clip of a little comparison I did between the Ignite and Legion VST amp sims, using Redwirez, not very tight btw.
I didn't try to make them sound similar at all, was just playing around with both and thought I'd make a comparison clip as I was trying them both out. I went a tad overboard with the mids in Ignite.
EQ is HP/LP and a wide curve eq centered around 800 hz, with 4~dB of reduction, since Redwirez impulses have a ton of mids in them, using the Mesa cab with the sm57 at the cap edge, 3" away.
stock Agile 3110 guitar btw.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Found an old song I started working on last fall, but never finished, so I redid almost everything in the intro, and am working on the rest

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/in-the-blackest-of-night-new-intro-demo[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/pulse-erra-mix-and-master[/SC]

I can't help but feel that the bass guitar needs more low end, as it is mostly just grind.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Picked up Amplitube. Digging it. I'm a ....ty guitarist so don't expect much.

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/children-of-bodom-morrigan-drop-c-amplitube-tone-test[/sc]


----------



## Ludo95

Cool dudes! 

I've just recorded a new cover of Overture 1928 by Dream Theater first solo using a Bogner Uberschall profile (wat).. I know it's pretty unusual to play this kind of songs with a Uberschall but I wanted to see the result ahah

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/overture-1928-dream-theater-1st-solo-cover-w-bogner-uberschall-kemper-profile[/SC]


----------



## NinjaRaf

Here's mine. I post some covers. Mostly lots of riffs or tone testing or whatever. Sometimes full songs.

https://soundcloud.com/ninjaraf


----------



## itll_be_ok

Another track:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/itll_be_ok/2011a[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/trap-beat[/SC]


man i suck at beat making and music in general, really need to learn some theory.


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/system-tester-development[/SC]

Pod HD and Amplitube Mesa Cab.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Originally posted in the Logic thread, should've known there 
was a Soundcloud thread!!!

All guitars(Ibanez M80M)recorded using LePou and Ignite plugins.
Bass used Logic bass amp plugin.
Logic drums.


Here's a little something we've been working on;
w/o vocals it's about 80% finished.
(please excuse the scratch solo!)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/norcal_val/imperative-void[/SC]


----------



## raxter

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/rasze/m-19[/SC]

Here's a more straightforward metal song compared to my slightly more ''progressive'' songs. 
Haven't played in drop d for a long time and here's the result. 
Lots of riffs, didn't want to focus much on transitions and such.
Critique on guitar, bass or drum sound is appreciated!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

A random little riff I just did, Slow n' low doom 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/slow-n-low[/SC]


----------



## Tylor

My bands latest EP, feedback and/or critique is much appreciated .
It was mixed by Christer-Andre Cederberg who mixed the last few Anathema albums and mastered by Jens Bogren.
Guitars we're mainly done with a Music Man JPXI 7 with Bare Knuckle Blackhawks through an ENGL Special Edition 6L6 and a Mark V in IIc+ mode for the rhythms, a vintage Fender Princeton for the cleans, and a short scale 700 series Taylor for the acoustic stuff.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tylordorytrio/sets/carried-away[/SC]


----------



## TauSigmaNova

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/morrigan-drop-b-messing-around[/sc]

Played in Drop C and transposed to Drop B with ReaPitch... This song is fun to play, IMO.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Found an old song I started working on last fall, but never finished, so I redid almost everything in the intro, and am working on the rest
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/in-the-blackest-of-night-new-intro-demo[/SC]



This sounds sooo cool let me know when you finish it


----------



## Eddface

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mangataofficial/echo-teaser-from-ep2[/SC]

Writing demos for my next EP, here's a clip from one of them.
https://soundcloud.com/mangataofficial


----------



## Masoo2

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/grooveballs-joe-laul-mix-version-3[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/grooveballs-joe-laul-mix-version-3-extended[/SC]

(Second one is just an extended first one)

Decided to completely change up how I mix, as my recent mixes have been very stale and crappy.

Did some weird stuff with the bass guitar. Doesn't really work well with the mix but I found it interesting enough to keep.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/6a-1[/SC]

Did this today, and I'm completely clueless how to write the rest of the song. -_-


----------



## Kobalt

Been hanging out on Soundcloud a lot, tonight.

Still no completed work, but here's some progress as well as some experimentation on tone and mixing (guitar only).

First go at quad tracking. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/alxg76/new-drop-d-riffs-pt2[/SC]


----------



## s2k9k

Using new monitors. Still learning the DAW as well.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/menpo77/the-legend-1[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/album-tracking[/SC]


----------



## ghostred7

Thought I had posted in here before, but if so couldn't find it. A couple years back I got bored when first getting the PodHD Pro and grabbed this off of guitarbackingtrack.com and added bass & guitars on it. The mix is unfinished and I can't find the original to fix it LOL. Anyhoo...

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/were-an-american-band-cover[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Some Bullet For My Valentine this time around.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/bullet-for-my-valentine-scream-aim-fire-mixmaster[/SC]

Credit to ReampZone for creating the stems. 

First time I used two different rhythm tones, one for each set (L and R) of the quad track rhythms. 

However, I completely forgot to disable the cab in POD Farm for set one, as I was using an external IR.

In the end it worked out though, as I mixed the track not knowing that I forgot to disable the cab. Added some nice meat to the mix.


----------



## Masoo2

Finally got around to redoing a mix on Joseph Lauletta's (@joelaul on SC) stems for Broken Promises by August Burns Red.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/broken-promises-august-burns-red-joe-laul-mixmaster-1[/SC]

Completely destroys my previous mix.

Really happy with the drums and bass, although the compression on the drums might be a bit too high in the mix.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Far from great, but surprisingly far from terrible...
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/not-my-funeral-partial-cover[/sc]


----------



## Metalloutd

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/tiziano-metallo/good-luck[/sc]


----------



## Moloch

Short idea for an 8 string track, played perhaps less like an 8 string and more like a normal down tuned guitar, Pod HD for guitars.
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/reavers[/sc]

And here's a full track, prob considered doom metal or something using all software plugins, guitar tone is dialed in a but odd, if I were to remix it I'd lose some mids but it was my first experience using redwirez and Ignite Emissary
[sc]https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/idea-204[/sc].


----------



## Masoo2

Think I made my final mix of Pulse by ERRA. Over the past year or so I've probably made seven versions.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/erra-pulse-mix-and-master[/SC]


----------



## wilch

collaborated with my sis-in-law, and did a metal cover of Love Me Like You Do (Ellie Goulding)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/wilchelus/love-me-like-you-do-cover[/SC]


----------



## TheTrooper

Progg-y/Ambient-ish idea that came to me yesterday while messing with a Clean Patch on the Axe Fx
(I will share the preset to anybody who's interested)

[SC][/SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-159218915/collapsing[SC][/SC]


----------



## Continuum

Continuum - Path of Xol (heavy groove, djent, metal)

https://soundcloud.com/continuum-andrew-klinger/continuum-path-of-xol


----------



## Masoo2

Decided to do a quick cover/mix test of Pulse by Elitist. Think it came out okay.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/elitist-pulse-short-covermix-test[/SC]


----------



## Moloch

I got Amplitude 4 and I like it, but when I remembered it had a Boss HM-2 stomp I couldn't resist recording a bloodbath riff.
Tone was dialed in pretty quick, prob would want to put the stomp in front of a different head or tweak it if I did a full track with it, tone is way bassy.
https://soundcloud.com/mikaelwithem/amplitube-4-boss-hm-2-test
I have downloads enabled btw, uploaded in flac.


----------



## kkuehl

This is my first home recording: I played all guitars/bass. The drums and mix are both courtesy of Toontack.

https://soundcloud.com/kuehl/portland-guitar-demo-1


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I decided to download the EZDrummer demo today, and ended up making a whole song while learning it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/andrew-wukusick-final-call[/SC]


----------



## MrSleepwalker

Here's my entry for the Periphery's solo contest (even though I didn't win ):
[SC]http://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/periphery-22-faces-solo-improvisation[/SC]

And here's a cover for the OMnM song, check it out:
[SC]http://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/of-mice-men-they-dont-call-it-the-south-for-nothing-cover[/SC]


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Made another song today messing with the EZDrummer demo. I freakin need this program, maybe the wife will get it for me for Christmas 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/andrew-wukusick-shattered-past[/SC]


----------



## Chronograph

A new tune I finished today. Kinda epic progressive, with lots of synths and stuff. Still, the guitars are there. 

Enjoy. 

https://soundcloud.com/chronograph/angels-cant-cry


----------



## bigswifty

Did this one a little while ago!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/devbrow/homestead[/SC]


----------



## Ingvar

Hi! My first post in this thread. Modern metal/electronic track with some sci-fi influence.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/section_0/futurist-2135[/SC]


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

I remixed this relaxing solo piece for 5. stringed bass I made some time ago for a school thingy. 

The biggest challenge was making the soundscape lively with just a bass part. I went for an ethereal vibe for the sound, so reverb. Also delay. Luckily bass is the kind of instrument that fills up a space nicely, so a lack of size in the sound turned out to not be an overwhelming issue.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/entitled[/SC]


----------



## whtSOEver

My band and I are working on our first EP, which is going to be released early next year. Therefore we just uploaded the first track as DEMO on soundcloud.

We hope you enjoy it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theoraclemachine/demo-trial-by-fire[/SC]


----------



## blubaruboxer

new one

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/fate-intervenes[/SC]


----------



## Vres

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/cres-vf-vega-ep[/SC]


----------



## Ludo95

Here's a new demo using a EVH 5150 III 100W Stealth profile

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/evh-5153-100stealth-kemper-profiler-demo[/SC]
I also played a tiny part of The Gift of Music solo by DT!


----------



## Laso

https://soundcloud.com/gabriellaso

I'm starting now to play around with some mixes


----------



## Noxon

A Christmas song just for fun... 
[SC]http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/little-drummer-boy-metal[/SC]


----------



## Morrum

My album hits online retailers on the 9th
Gonna be streaming it everywhere when it drops but until then. here's a track to

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/simeon-zahariev/01-getset-feat-phyx[/SC]


----------



## Vres

A remix of a Finnish song.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/df5k-aino-cres-vf-remix[/SC]


----------



## KristapsCoCoo

Yet another song idea, I can not finish -_-
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kristapsmelderis/sqrd[/SC]


----------



## wisdom_chains

Metal / Hardcore out of Cleveland

https://soundcloud.com/hellbound-819550245


----------



## Morrum

First FL album, it's an instrumental progressive type of thing:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/simeon-zahariev/sets/morrum-sovereign[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Finally got around to downloading the stems for Colours by Days on Juno that Nolly released for his mixing competition, I think I got the bass and drums down pretty well.


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/days-on-juno-colours-drum-and-bass-test[/SC]


Thoughts?


----------



## Vres

I was hoping to release an album this year but looks like I would need to hurry like a madman. This is one of the songs that is going to end up in it, any feedback is welcome. [SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/cres-vf-z2[/SC]


----------



## BillCosby

First 5 songs on our SoundCloud are from our new EP, everything else is stuff I've recorded on my own with PODs, Superior Drummer 2.0, etc...

https://soundcloud.com/scarangella


----------



## dirtychain

I play mostly progressive metal. Its all instrumental. 
Here is a mix test I recently did.
https://soundcloud.com/dirtychain/mix-test-1225


----------



## Warlus_Of_Doom

I finally got around to create my own synth-patches with Omnisphere 2. This is what came out of it..........

https://soundcloud.com/onni-korhonen/sunday-vibes-omnisphere-2-brah


----------



## LaceySwiss

Another weekend in the studio for Breaking the Halo. The latest tack, "Tundra", is done!!! The album should be out late spring \m/

Give a listen 

https://soundcloud.com/mike-dieringer/tundra


----------



## TheFerryMan

Been slowly plugging away at writing an EP. wrote this today and may end up using it. Some Merrow Inspired metal

https://soundcloud.com/dgilmoremusic/cloister-wip


----------



## CRaul87

https://soundcloud.com/baros87/reboot-ver-11
opinions?


----------



## gunslingerjh

I make soundtracks for video games and movies, play in a prog band "Via Calypso", and record covers from my favorite bands every once in a while!

Some examples:


Textures - Singularity
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/textures-singularity-mixtest[/SC]
The Contortionist - Flourish
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-flourish-mixtest[/SC]
The Contortionist - Intuition
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/the-contortionist-intuition-covermixtest[/SC]
Last Chance To Reason - Upload Complete
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/julienhauspie/last-chance-to-reason-upload-complete-mixtest[/SC]


----------



## Pan3optic3on

https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/banishment-development


----------



## CRaul87

Pan3optic3on said:


> https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/banishment-development



Aggressive as .....
Modern Illuminati enslavement requires no shackles? I got that from that album art thing ...


----------



## Vres

Re-mixed and remastered everything so far.
https://soundcloud.com/kres90


----------



## Pan3optic3on

CRaul87 said:


> Aggressive as .....
> Modern Illuminati enslavement requires no shackles? I got that from that album art thing ...



The eye isn't referencing the Illuminati, just the watcher. Damn eyes, always making a reptilian lizard out of everyone


----------



## CRaul87

Pan3optic3on said:


> The eye isn't referencing the Illuminati, just the watcher. Damn eyes, always making a reptilian lizard out of everyone



and the ppl? learning, working and then caged?


----------



## Pan3optic3on

CRaul87 said:


> and the ppl? learning, working and then caged?



Aren't we all to some degree? Dude, open to interpretation. That's music for ya. I suppose the deep aspects of that are best for a social sciences forum. But there we go.


----------



## Ludo95

I have 2 new covers off The Astonishing by Dream Theater:
The Gift of Music guitar solo:
I think that this song sounds really nice as well as the solo, there are some tricky parts tho'!! 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/the-gift-of-music-dream-theater-guitar-solo-cover-w-mesa-mark-v-kemper-profile[/SC]

And here I recorded the intro riff from Our New World, it's the riff that John plays in his Mesa JP 2c video testing the rhythm settings..!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/dream-theater-our-new-world-intro-guitar-cover-w-sinmix-mark-v-kemper-profilee[/SC]


----------



## Josh Delikan

Here you can listen to my debut instrumental, and I'll also be adding my upcoming three-track EP within the next month or so!
https://soundcloud.com/joshdelikan


----------



## torqueofficial

Here you can listen to my music and covers/mixing practice I do: https://soundcloud.com/torqueofficial


----------



## Ludo95

Here is the intro riff from Our New World, a song off the new album, by Dream Theater!
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/our-new-world-intro-w-djemass-jp-2c-like-kemper-profile
I used a profile which sounds really close to the new JP-2C, check it out!

And here the intro solo from A Savior in The Square by DT as well..!
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/mark-25-kemper-profile


----------



## blubaruboxer

just finished this one:
https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-nyctophilia


----------



## Kride

Installed a BKP Rebel Yell to my oldie ESP MI Custom today and recorded this. A lot jammage. Kinda ambient/heavy/melodic or what not. Check it out if interested

https://soundcloud.com/krister-virtanen/not-so-original-although-it-kinda-is-mix2


----------



## Kride

Short tune trying different things out like mixing electronic 'instruments' to metal etc.

https://soundcloud.com/krister-virtanen/neosphere


----------



## Fretless

My band is almost done with our first CD. Here's our last song on the album https://soundcloud.com/fretless-1/ascension/s-SoPdL

It's not mixed other than basic volume leveling. It's shaping up reaaaaaaaal nice. We are going to start the mixing phase of our album in the next week or two.


----------



## justinjcm900

Wanted to share something different on here...

A Monsters Inc theme guitar cover - Enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/justin-woodward-music/monsters-inc-theme-cover

Thanks!


----------



## Tirmu

I'll post a very different Soundcloud here. I have all my work pieces on my SC, so film scores and stuff like that. Here you go: www.soundcloud.com/colasola


----------



## raxter

Some kind of instrumental progressive metal/rock or whatever you wanna call it https://soundcloud.com/rasze


----------



## BassMetalDude

Kind of swedish death metal with melodic influences.
https://soundcloud.com/cynic-dispersal/tdt
Critique welcome. \m/


----------



## cubix

Messing around with an idea of creating a pseudo electronic track with a guitar. All tracks (except the drums) done with an electric guitar, recorded direct from Eleven Rack. Hope you like this one!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/spring_of_86/back-on-track[/SC]


----------



## jerm

Mixed this track

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/ezerath/vifolly-face-your-fear-or-die-mix-3[/SC]


----------



## blubaruboxer

new song.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-panacea[/SC]


----------



## Masoo2

Made this mix a few weeks back but finally decided to do some final tweaks and post it

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/architects-a-match-made-in-heaven-mixing-and-mastering[/SC]

Snare is still a bit too low in the mix for my tastes, the reverb on it is probably taking away from some of the punch.

Really big fan of the guitar tone on this one, other than the fact that I couldn't remove the treble fizz without the agressiveness going down. I even had it LP'd to 12,000 or so with three notches (FabFilter Pro Q2, really small bands that remove the max amount of a frequency) but that only helped to much.


----------



## Noxon

About a month ago I updated a whole bunch of stuff. I switched to Logic Pro X (so much better than Ableton, IMHO), got a Pod HD Pro X, and a new guitar that I threw some Titan 7s in. This is a song that is just kind of a tone test to see if I could figure it all out and this is the result:

http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/mastering-practice/s-bcr39

I am fairly pleased with my progress, however, I would _really_ appreciate any advice/criticism you guys could throw my way


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Noxon said:


> About a month ago I updated a whole bunch of stuff. I switched to Logic Pro X (so much better than Ableton, IMHO), got a Pod HD Pro X, and a new guitar that I threw some Titan 7s in. This is a song that is just kind of a tone test to see if I could figure it all out and this is the result:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/mastering-practice/s-bcr39
> 
> I am fairly pleased with my progress, however, I would _really_ appreciate any advice/criticism you guys could throw my way



The guitar tone is tastier than I ever had with the POD HD  Sounds pretty massive.

The snare sounds a bit muffled for my taste, and the cymbals jump up and down too much. I would like a little less busy mix in that regard.

This is a remix of the song "Heretic, Hero" from Halo 2 that I did for a christmas calendar-thing this december: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julkalender-984185046/15heretic-hero-halo-2-johan-martin[/SC]


----------



## Noxon

Seybsnilksz said:


> The guitar tone is tastier than I ever had with the POD HD  Sounds pretty massive.
> 
> The snare sounds a bit muffled for my taste, and the cymbals jump up and down too much. I would like a little less busy mix in that regard.
> 
> This is a remix of the song "Heretic, Hero" from Halo 2 that I did for a christmas calendar-thing this december: [SC]https://soundcloud.com/julkalender-984185046/15heretic-hero-halo-2-johan-martin[/SC]



Your Halo cover was sick dude! Thanks for the reply. I noticed the cymbals as well. I will tweak it a bit more and try to even them out. I'll see what I can do about that snare as well. I will try EQing it a bit different. Thanks again. Cheers!


----------



## PhilT

Open Boa
https://soundcloud.com/openboa

( I've just created this account. Still trying to find band members to help write and record the next songs)


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Couple more demos recorded:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/myopicdin/burning-trace-longer-demo[/SC]

...and I recorded myself playing lead guitar for the first time ever. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/myopicdin/uncontrollable-floating-longer-demo[/SC]

I am on a bit of a gear budget crunch right now, but I've heard great albums recorded on cheaper gear than what I'm using, so I am challenging myself to get tones out of what "little" I have. Blame the carpenter, not the hammer.


----------



## prlgmnr

Mr Exorcist your guitar tones are super nifty.

I take it the drums are just placeholders?


----------



## BrutalExorcist

prlgmnr said:


> Mr Exorcist your guitar tones are super nifty.
> 
> I take it the drums are just placeholders?




Thanks for the feedback! Not full songs yet, so you could say the drums are placeholders. I'm using Hydrogen's Death Metal drumkit and definitely haven't fully explored it yet. If anything, I would tell you the leads in the first posted tune are placeholders.


----------



## Josh Delikan

I'd love for you guys to check out my new metal release, the White Wolf E.P.

Full stream: https://soundcloud.com/joshdelikan/sets/white-wolf-ep


----------



## zenshin

I suppose this could be described as A Perfect Circle and Limp Bizkit having a drunken one night stand and this being the baby they crapped out.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/zenshin-2/janus[/SC]


----------



## prlgmnr

zenshin that's sounding great, it's crying out for a vocal though


----------



## zenshin

prlgmnr said:


> zenshin that's sounding great, it's crying out for a vocal though



Ah thanks a lot man! Well I am happy to tell you that I plan on laying down vocal tracks this weekend. I'll post the results when they get at least a light mix down.


----------



## straymond

I got some stuff on there...

My covers from several videogames:
https://soundcloud.com/drwilysdemise

an older prog death-ish project called
Bring out the gimp
https://soundcloud.com/bringoutthegimp

And a snippet of some mild djent in search for a vocalist:
https://soundcloud.com/bedlam-haven


----------



## TedEH

I wrote a song that I don't think sucks for once!  It's not metal though. 
Clean and dirty guitars are both through my Mark IV and the Mesa 1x12 3/4" back cab. Cleans are the neck PU of a road worn Strat, and used a CAD condenser. Dirty is played through that destroyer shaped guitar I got from Perle, Evo 7 in the bridge, and swapped the CAD for a 57. Drums are played on an electric kit through Superior 2. Bass is through a SansAmp RBI. Everything into a tascam US1641.

https://soundcloud.com/somethingunnamed/find
Didn't bother with the embed, since they don't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Masoo2

Did a mix/master of Sworn In's Snake Eyes. Pretty pleased with how it turned out.

The vocals could use some automation, and more hits/extras (gun shots, bass drops) could be nice too, but for a fairly quick mix I think it came out fine. The kick might be a bit too clickly though.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/masoo242/sworn-in-snake-eyes-mixing-and-mastering[/SC]

Also used Brian Hood's "ghetto bitch mastering" chain on this, which you get as part of the free videos for his FSTG course newsletter. Really love how it sounds.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Making music for an FPS (game project at school), and this is the menu theme: https://soundcloud.com/seybsnilksz/two31-menu


----------



## niffnoff

After 7 months hiding under a rock I'm regularly updating my Soundcloud again


https://soundcloud.com/nathanharrisproject


----------



## devwil

Any Paramore fans here? I recorded quick, djenty cover of "Misery Business" in the past 24 hours. (And I definitely invite folks to check out my other recent recordings on SoundCloud; I've been bad at self-promotion lately.)

https://soundcloud.com/devinwilson/m0s0ry-b0s0n0ss


----------



## Pan3optic3on

A little something I'm working on in Drop G. Using positive grid for bass and the Lepou Legion amp

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/positive-grid-lepou-test[/SC]


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Haven't posted here in a while. This is the first thing I've done in a while that I'm even mildly happy with. I managed to do this in a few hours with my Schecter 7 string (god, I love that guitar) and I think it came out pretty well compared to my other stuff. I think it's time for a change from my PodUX1/Amplitube. I might try to score a HD500 sometime when I go off to college in a few months.
https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/this-was-my-life-guitar-only
https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/this-was-my-life-megadeth-cover

This is actually one of my Megadeth favorites - I love the verse riff and chorus melody a lot.


----------



## delaa

Hi!
Just finished new piece of music... Playing guitars and recording for only 16 months, so *it's* *huge* amount of work to be done... Hope that someone could be able to listen it to the end ;-)

https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/grow-up-delaa-fargis

And the rest of my work...

https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/sets/one

Still "trial and error" procedure to glue something to "listenable" state ;-)

TNX!


----------



## prlgmnr

delaa said:


> Hi!
> Just finished new piece of music... Playing guitars and recording for only 16 months, so *it's* *huge* amount of work to be done... Hope that someone could be able to listen it to the end ;-)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/grow-up-delaa-fargis
> 
> And the rest of my work...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/delaa-2/sets/one
> 
> Still "trial and error" procedure to glue something to "listenable" state ;-)
> 
> TNX!



Reminds me of Amorphis (Eclipse era), maybe Naildown. 

The transition is maybe a bit abrupt at 2 minutes but I like the way it builds back up, it maybe just needs something to stop it sounding like one song sandwiched in the middle of another. Unless that's what you want of course. You could maybe soften the transtion with a bit of lead that carries over.

Drums reuse the same fill too much, get a bit more variation in there.


----------



## Stijnson

Some good stuff on here guys! 
Here is some of my own, going towards the more ambient, spacious realm of metal, I'm really enjoying messing around with that style. Hope you guys like it!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/clouds-mast[/SC]
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/stijn_bos/orbits[/SC]


----------



## blubaruboxer

new one:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/singularis-duende[/SC]


----------



## Gerik

Hello peeps.Im new in this forum and I have recently done a riff mix using a strat.so i was looking forward if anyone can give any kind of suggestion on my mix.It will be realy helpfull.Im aiming for a prog guitar with comparatively less harsh gain on it but yet which is snappy to the ears.Again,would love it if someone helped me out here.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tiamatgerik/weekend-riffing-1[/SC]


----------



## prlgmnr

The guitar tone might sound good, can't really tell behind that wash of synth.


----------



## Gerik

Yeah.probably more hyped with the synth I am..


----------



## prlgmnr

Nothing wrong with doing something a bit different, let the guitars be the foundation and something else come out front if that's what you want.

It reminded me a bit of the early mixes Fear Factory rejected for Demanufacture, bit more synthey than what ended up on the album. 

"Body Hammer" and "Zero Signal" on here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbwV-xjpy5E


----------



## Gerik

Thanks for the advice.will surely look on to that point.
Yup these songs do sound similar to ears.


----------



## myrtorp

https://soundcloud.com/myrtorp/insomn2

First thing I recorded in a long time, inspired by Insomnium. No vocals as of yet, but I want my friend to record some!


----------



## BlackFalcon17

Hey guys, check out this short track I did https://soundcloud.com/chukwu-uduka/weekend-song Any feedback/mix advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## RobertVII

Recently recorded this. Looking for some criticism on mixing and such! https://soundcloud.com/r0bert-1/reflections-mixing-practice-2


----------



## Vres

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/kres90/cres-vf-petrichor-instrumental-version[/SC]


----------



## brutalwizard

https://soundcloud.com/ibanezolas/future-now-july-mixmaster
Evh 5153//mesa 2x12 for rythmguitars
Get good drums
Brian hood fender jazz bass nki
podfarm for cleans
Bias for lead guitar part.


----------



## isispelican

single from my next album:
https://soundcloud.com/falling-with-the-rain/rabbit-hole


----------



## JmCastor

2 New song ideas. All guitar tones using the Mark V 25's cabclone into a scarlet interface. Drums are from Ezdrummer. REally trying to focus on mixing (wayy noob on this) so any tips would be helpful!! 

https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/tattered

https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/tatakai-e-no-odo


----------



## dimensional audio

isispelican said:


> single from my next album:
> https://soundcloud.com/falling-with-the-rain/rabbit-hole



Really like that a lot. Mix is great and the recording is super tight. Did you edit the guitars to make them that synced and tight?



JmCastor said:


> 2 New song ideas. All guitar tones using the Mark V 25's cabclone into a scarlet interface. Drums are from Ezdrummer. REally trying to focus on mixing (wayy noob on this) so any tips would be helpful!!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/tattered
> 
> If you are trying to get that super atmospheric mix you need to bring the drums way up, pan them, eq out a ton of mud especially in the reverb, and lower the leads so everything sounds more balanced. The main guitars also don't have enough highs
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/tatakai-e-no-odo




[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dimensional-audio/new-mix2-mastered[/SC]

I made a djent/heavy mixtest what do you guys think?


----------



## dymo

A little post-rock/ambient track I recorded (;

Cheers

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/lightworkermusic/terra[/SC]


----------



## jerm

Little death metal I'm working on. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]


----------



## prlgmnr

jerm said:


> Little death metal I'm working on.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/horussound_jeremy/2016-07-09-song-6-v9[/SC]



I thought the samples at the start sounded really cheap so was pleasantly surprised when the guitars come in and sound really full - I think the samples are ok when in the mix with everything else but not good enough to stand alone.

The levels seem fine to me at first but as it goes on and more elements come in I feel like the kick drum gets buried.

Something sounds just slightly off to me about some of the sudden stops - maybe you've just gated it a touch severely.

Really, really like the outro.


----------



## jerm

prlgmnr said:


> I thought the samples at the start sounded really cheap so was pleasantly surprised when the guitars come in and sound really full - I think the samples are ok when in the mix with everything else but not good enough to stand alone.
> 
> The levels seem fine to me at first but as it goes on and more elements come in I feel like the kick drum gets buried.
> 
> Something sounds just slightly off to me about some of the sudden stops - maybe you've just gated it a touch severely.
> 
> Really, really like the outro.


Interesting points. Thanks for listening.
i think the organs at the beginning had too much high end, making them sound thin/weird.

Agreed about the kick, i increased the fader by a bit!

cheers!


----------



## Reverend Chug

Hey all, I am still pretty new to SSO and SC, but wanted to share a track I just finished up a couple days ago. I recorded the entire Master of Puppets song on my PC.

https://soundcloud.com/reverend-chug/master-of-puppets

Let me know what you think!


----------



## straymond

just finished a cover of Gerudo Valley from Zelda.
I've tried to have a somewhat more focus on the mix. any feedback is very muc appreciated 

https://soundcloud.com/drwilysdemise/zelda-ocarina-of-time-gerudo-valley


----------



## Chi

Finally got some proper material up since May 29th!

https://soundcloud.com/niverlare

If you're into dark, atmospheric, oldschool nu metal paired with progressive and modern elements have a listen. 

Highly appreciated!


----------



## Ludo95

Hey peeps! Here's a new demo of the brand new JP-2c by Mesa Boogie!
https://soundcloud.com/ludovico-cuoghi/mesa-boogie-jp-2c-kemper-profile
( it's a kemper profile tho')


----------



## Nlelith

Instrumental cover of Raunchy - Watch Out:
https://soundcloud.com/nlelithz/watch-out-raunchy-cover-instrumental


----------



## Pan3optic3on

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/pan3optic3on/delta[/SC]


----------



## hd35

Progmetal, upcoming EP Over the Open Sky is out September 2nd 2016 

https://soundcloud.com/emillamppu

Currently only the single is in there but I am going to put more stuff in there in the future for sure!


----------



## coreysMonster

Haven't recorded vocals seriously in ages. Finally have this song more or less where I want it to be. Man, I've been working on this one track for months, trying out different gear to see what works. Aside from the kick being a little too loud and the vocals maybe lacking some presence and MAYBE everything being _too _brickwalled, I think this is pretty alright. Anybody that wants to tell me otherwise go right ahead. 

https://soundcloud.com/toomin-1/pain-mix-2

EDIT: Fixed a couple of problems with the old mix. NOW I'm finally happy with it. Just some vocal passages need re-recordin- it never freaking ends, does it.


----------



## Supernaut

Here's a little Jeff Beck style cover of Electric Feel.


https://soundcloud.com/shieldsman/electric-feel


----------



## Progbusters

The Juggler by Anthem cover. Testing my Positive Grid Bias amp with my new kit flying V guitar, with D Activators

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/crash49/juggler-bias[/SC]


----------



## stevexc

I've got a new mix coming once I get some new drums done (either by a fellow SSOer or my drummer buddy), but I think it sounds dece so far.

This doesn't reflect it, but I'm cutting the clean part from the end and turning that into its own track once I expand on it.

https://soundcloud.com/stevexc/kafsnjor-almost-final-recording

Would love some criticism.


----------



## BrutalExorcist

6 string fretless bass solo. Wow am I out of practice to the point of missing the downbeat!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/myopicdin/the-morning-of-rough-take[/SC]


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Hey guys, nice thread! 

This is my page - https://soundcloud.com/jobam-martins


----------



## Artean

Self-released EP from a new band of mine. Lets call it... black metal.

https://soundcloud.com/ov_shadows

https://ovshadows.bandcamp.com/releases

https://www.facebook.com/ovshadowsofficial/


----------



## Steinmetzify

Simple repetitive test track for new amp:

https://soundcloud.com/steinmetzify/deliverancegpghost


----------



## Ludo95

@devmo:It sounds really nice and relaxing dude, it reminds me of some misha's solo ambient stuff that I really like... great job!
@jerm: Sounds brutual... nuff said aha!!
@straymond: Great job and technique as well, love videogames theme covers on guitar! btw @1.16 : " Hey listen" NOOOOOO ahah
@stevexc: Hey, nice job! Maybe work a lil bit on mix and guitar tone? I mean, I suggest you at least make the guitar scream a lil bit more in the mix and maybe make it sound tighter! 
@steinmetzify: Hey dude! Nice amp that you got!


----------



## stevexc

Ludo95 said:


> @stevexc: Hey, nice job! Maybe work a lil bit on mix and guitar tone? I mean, I suggest you at least make the guitar scream a lil bit more in the mix and maybe make it sound tighter!



Thanks! I've actually done some work on the mix since, and I'm replacing the HD400 I used with an HD500 tomorrow so I might re-record the guitar once I tweak the tones.


----------



## raxter

https://soundcloud.com/rasze/ecstatic
Nothing fancy, just a sm57 on the guitar and superior drummer 2/ezdrummer 2 on drums


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Hey guys! I'd love some feedback on my vocals on this song. The first half is new territory for me. No bass track yet 
https://soundcloud.com/the-matt-squatch/fvck-up


----------



## GORILLAWALLACE

I use soundcloud for when I feel like bangin out a track in a few hours for fun. it's mostly midi electronic stuff with some chill guitar tunes. there are some more proggy guitar songs near the bottom.
https://soundcloud.com/gorillawallace


----------



## blubaruboxer

@raxter love the vibe of this. some parts remind me of Owane. good job. also, love the piano parts.

@angstriddendreams i love the vocals on this. the scream parts are great and i am very picky about the type of screaming i can deal with. 

here is one im working on for a 3 song ep im trying to finish. this is the second track of the ep and all 3 songs will have recurring themes and melodies to tie them together. the overall mix tone of the whole ep will most likely follow what i am able to do with this song. I feel that the kick may be a little loud and maybe the bass too, but i am going for a real punchy sound. just not sure if its too much. any advice would be greatly appreciated.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/singularis75/project-56-mix-2[/SC]


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

@boxer
Thanks for the compliment my friend! 
You're mix sounds fantastic by the way. Everything has tons of space for separation even though the snare has a long reverb tail. The guitar tone is organic and the song as a whole flows nicely. 
Hit me up if you're interested in vocals for it!


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass

This is like, my second post here lol

I have my band's death metal demo, an industrial metal EP and a couple more songs in there.

https://soundcloud.com/pancho-palma


----------



## stevexc

I did the Mario.

I don't really know if I WANT feedback, this was kind of just for ....s and giggles.


----------



## MrLinssi

Welp...This isn't guitar music...but don't worry, next track will be a traditional LOG ripoff!  Share your thoughts!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrlinssi/the-nauzicaa-brigade[/SC]


----------



## Fat-Elf

Bought the Bulb preset pack for Superior Drummer yesterday which inpired me to write this short song idea today. Of course, using a Bulb drum preset. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/m4ssee/spirit-of-the-new-age[/SC]


----------



## Fionn

Been a while since I've been around! Just getting back into writing and playing after a long break, purchased the Two Notes Kerozen cab for the WOSIII Plugin and this is my first tune with it.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/construct-h/two-notes-wos-iii-kerozen-cab-track[/SC]


----------



## Minipadge

One of my more progressive songs:
https://soundcloud.com/ian-dale-turner/the-cronosphere-i-enternalism


----------



## Keirosen

Soundcloud.com/horcruxusa

A little more metalcore oriented, but i'm super proud of it, we just redid a few things and reuploaded them so there's some more layers and what not. Using the bulb preset pack, the three track method using a cort 4 string bass with gigantic strings, and my line 6 POD HD desktop for guitar tones. The POD likes to crash and deliver really inconsistent tones, so i'm working on some other solutions, but i'm still pretty happy with the result! Even though my master limiter is choking the mix in a few places.


----------



## Noxon

I had a real quick go at mixing Lost in the Static from AtB. 

http://soundcloud.com/randynoxon/lost-in-the-static-after-the


----------



## Omrat

Quick test with Axe FX HBE amp model:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/t-instrumental/hbe[/SC]


----------

